# Ma quando passa?



## margherita (14 Novembre 2010)

ma quanto tempo ci vuole perchè passi il ricordo?
è passato più di un anno, mio marito si è comportato bene, ha dimostrato con i fatti, giorno per giorno, che è stato un errore di cui è pentito. 
ma io continuo a pensare a lui con quell'altra, ci penso tutti i giorni, è come avere un cancro nel cervello.
 Sono stata anche in terapia per un po' di mesi, ma non è servito a niente.
E' come se fossi stata derubata e aspetto che mi venga reso ciò che mi è stato tolto. L'affetto di mio marito non è sufficiente a riparare il danno.
è come avere un buco dentro il cervello e nel cuore.
ma che palle! che dolore straziante, che noia avere sempre davanti agli occhi l'immagine di lui e di lei che fanno l'amore.
perchè questo tormento non mi lascia in pace? 
grazie a chi mi risponde


----------



## Eliade (14 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo ci vuole perchè passi il ricordo?
> è passato più di un anno, mio marito si è comportato bene, ha dimostrato con i fatti, giorno per giorno, che è stato un errore di cui è pentito.
> ma io continuo a pensare a lui con quell'altra, ci penso tutti i giorni, è come avere un cancro nel cervello.
> Sono stata anche in terapia per un po' di mesi, ma non è servito a niente.
> ...


Ciao.
 Forse il tempo passato è ancora troppo poco per te...datti ancora tempo.
Parli di affetto di tuo marito...non dovrebbe esserci altro?
Lui sa di questi tuoi sentimenti, gliene hai parlato?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2010)

Io dopo due anni  e mezzo, pur avendo più che ampiamente esorcizzato il pensiero del tradimento ed averne però dedotto un'incompatibilità ta me e mia moglie, ancora mi colgo ad avere dei moti di fastidio al pensiero del passato.
Credo che la cosa vada da soggetto a soggetto in funzione della capacità di ognuno di elaborare l'esperienza quale parte della propria vita come può essere tanto un'esperienza positiva quanto ad esempio una malattia debellata.
Se una persona coinvolta in un tradimento continua a dipendere prevalentemente dall'altro più che da sè stesso, la vedo lunga.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo ci vuole perchè passi il ricordo?
> è passato più di un anno, mio marito si è comportato bene, ha dimostrato con i fatti, giorno per giorno, che è stato un errore di cui è pentito.
> ma io continuo a pensare a lui con quell'altra, ci penso tutti i giorni, è come avere un cancro nel cervello.
> Sono stata anche in terapia per un po' di mesi, ma non è servito a niente.
> ...


Perché non hai veramente perdonato. A volte perdoniamo perché ci fa paura prendere la decisione più difficile. Allora scegliamo la strada più facile..Una scelta che ci viene dalla ragione..non dal cuore.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> che dolore straziante, che noia avere sempre davanti agli occhi l'immagine di lui e di lei che fanno l'amore.
> perchè questo tormento non mi lascia in pace?
> grazie a chi mi risponde


Margherita, dolore straziante o noia? Cos'è che temi? Che ti fa tanta paura? Il confronto? Prova a rifletterci.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo ci vuole perchè passi il ricordo?
> è passato più di un anno, mio marito si è comportato bene, ha dimostrato con i fatti, giorno per giorno, che è stato un errore di cui è pentito.
> ma io continuo a pensare a lui con quell'altra, ci penso tutti i giorni, è come avere un cancro nel cervello.
> Sono stata anche in terapia per un po' di mesi, ma non è servito a niente.
> ...


Se non lo lasci MAI.

Se lo lasci ancora due anni.


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Se non lo lasci MAI.
> 
> Se lo lasci ancora due anni.


Azz!


----------



## Sid (15 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo ci vuole perchè passi il ricordo?
> è passato più di un anno, mio marito si è comportato bene, ha dimostrato con i fatti, giorno per giorno, che è stato un errore di cui è pentito.
> ma io continuo a pensare a lui con quell'altra, ci penso tutti i giorni, è come avere un cancro nel cervello.
> Sono stata anche in terapia per un po' di mesi, ma non è servito a niente.
> ...


cosa avete fatto per recuperare il vostro rapporto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> cosa avete fatto per recuperare il vostro rapporto?


 
Amputazione.

Le basi erano già minate, meglio amputare l'amore che ormai era in cancrena per tentare di recuperare un profondo affetto ed una buona amicizia.


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

Perchè poi cancellare i ricordi? Anche il dolore fa parte di noi. Bisogna avere il coraggio di guardarlo in faccia e di TRARNE LEZIONE. Altrimenti si torna punto a capo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè poi cancellare i ricordi? Anche il dolore fa parte di noi. Bisogna avere il coraggio di guardarlo in faccia e di TRARNE LEZIONE. Altrimenti si torna punto a capo.


MK, bisogna lasciarlo andare via...
Certo dai nostri errori traiamo insegnamento.
Il non capire perchè sbagliamo può vanificare gli sforzi di un'esistenza. 
Poi ok, uno ti dice: io sono le mie scelte.
Ma XD cazzo, tu sei la conseguenza delle tue scelte no?
E in base a come uno sceglie si valuta il valore di una persona.
Ho visto persone fare scelte così idiote e stupide, da essere poi impedite di pagarne le conseguenze: la colpa è sempre degli altri.
Per il resto io mi sono sempre trovato così allo specchio:
Non lamentarti questo hai cercato e questo hai avuto.
MK, non si cavano acqua dalle pietre.
Se tu ci riesci, fammi sapere come hai fatto.
Ma si meglio essere pavidi, insicuri, che presuntuosi non trovi?

I ricordi, credimi, ogni tanto si affacciano come rigurgiti di memoria, sono terrificanti, basta che una cosa richiami a loro e mi tremano le gambe.

Ma mi ripeto con quella voce soavissima...buono buono...non è nulla è passato...tranquillo...quel mostro non c'è più...


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MK, bisogna lasciarlo andare via...
> Certo dai nostri errori traiamo insegnamento.
> Il non capire perchè sbagliamo può vanificare gli sforzi di un'esistenza.
> *Poi ok, uno ti dice: io sono le mie scelte.
> ...



WE', stai a cuccia con la mia firma eh  mi sta a pennello, e non rinnego le mie scelte, nel bene e nel male  almeno io le ho fatte, TUTTE.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> WE', stai a cuccia con la mia firma eh  mi sta a pennello, e non rinnego le mie scelte, nel bene e nel male  almeno io le ho fatte, TUTTE.


Ops lapsus freudiano...
Non mi ricordavo che era di Sartre...
Altro grande maestro in:
Il muro
Cinque racconti così diversi ma anche sorprendentemente collegati. Non sono racconti innocenti. Sono buchi della serratura sull’ “inquietudine” umana spesso vissuta con una maschera obbligata che scherma il tumulto interiore dallo sguardo degli altri che incessantemente cercano di riscontrare una conferma di “normalità”. Sartre crea diversi “io”.

Un giovane antifascista al tempo della Spagna di Franco che, insieme ad altri due, deve passare una notte intera in una cella, pensando di essere fucilati all’alba, assistiti da un medico che invece di fare loro compagnia sta lì a documentare gli stati d’animo e le reazioni fisiche di tre condannati. Una donna innamorata di un uomo che sta scivolando irrimediabilmente nella follia, amareggiata dal fatto di non potere vedere le allucinazioni di lui, di non poter essere partecipe della sua vita. Un uomo che decide di odiare tutti, pianificando finanche una strage, non riconoscendosi nell’accettazione della stessa condizione umana. Una giovane donna sposata con un impotente che arriva alla realizzazione che quella vita dall’aspetto noioso ma tranquillo è in fondo quello che desidera di più stanca di fingere di desiderare quello che gli altri le presentano come la cosa più giusta. La crescita fisica e psichica confusa e tormentata di un giovane destinato ad ereditare la posizione di capo d’azienda familiare tra vergogna, dubbi, incertezze e confronto con gli altri e il loro condizionamento, l’apparenza, l’interiorità e le proprie sensazioni e conclusioni.

Jean-Paul Sartre filosofo, scrittore, drammaturgo, ricevette il premio Nobel (che rifiutò) nel ’64 e condivise vita intima, lavoro e impegno politico con la scrittrice, filosofa e femminista Simone de Beauvoir.


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ops lapsus freudiano...
> Non mi ricordavo che era di Sartre...
> Altro grande maestro in:
> Il muro
> ...




GIA' 

http://www.sololibri.net/Il-muro-di-Jean-Paul-Sartre.html









:ciao:​


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA'
> 
> http://www.sololibri.net/Il-muro-di-Jean-Paul-Sartre.html
> 
> ...


Buonanotte Marì


----------



## Amoremio (16 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' ​
> 
> http://www.sololibri.net/Il-muro-di-Jean-Paul-Sartre.html​
> 
> ...


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::carneval:


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma XD cazzo, tu sei la conseguenza delle tue scelte no?
> E in base a come uno sceglie si valuta il valore di una persona.
> Ho visto persone fare scelte così idiote e stupide, da essere poi impedite di pagarne le conseguenze: la colpa è sempre degli altri.
> Per il resto io mi sono sempre trovato così allo specchio:
> ...


No, meglio essere sinceri. Quello paga sempre. I mostri non sono altro che pecore travestite da lupi. Questo finalmente l'ho imparato .


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No, meglio essere sinceri. Quello paga sempre. I mostri non sono altro che pecore travestite da lupi. Questo finalmente l'ho imparato .


Oh poffarre...
Invece immagina quello che dice Junger sui lupi:
" Ma le cose stanno diversamente, poichè tra il grigio delle pecore si celano i lupi, vale a dire quegli esseri che non hanno dimenticato che cosa è la libertà. E non soltanto quei lupi sono forti in sè stessi, c'è anche il rischio che un brutto giorno, essi trasmettano le loro qualità alla massa e che il gregge si trasformi in branco. é questo l'incubo dei potenti"


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo ci vuole perchè passi il ricordo?
> è passato più di un anno, mio marito si è comportato bene, ha dimostrato con i fatti, giorno per giorno, che è stato un errore di cui è pentito.
> ma io continuo a pensare a lui con quell'altra, ci penso tutti i giorni, è come avere un cancro nel cervello.
> Sono stata anche in terapia per un po' di mesi, ma non è servito a niente.
> ...


Il danno devi ripararlo da te. Il buco lo devi riempire tu. L'unico modo per superare un tradimento è riappropriarsi di se stessi. Metti da parte per un periodo la tua vita di coppia. Metti tra parentesi il rapporto con tuo marito. Concentrati sulla tua vita, fai delle esperienze da sola, ritorna a pensare a te prima di tutto come persona, poi come moglie.
Solo quando ci sarai riuscita saprai guardare tuo marito con occhi nuovi e potrai decidere, allora, se davvero VUOI continuare a stargli accanto. Se davvero VUOI perdonare e voltare pagina.


----------



## margherita (17 Novembre 2010)

hai ragione Sole, hai proprio ragione, il buco lo devo riparare da sola.
Lui è molto cambiato, affettuoso, gentile, triste per quello che ha fatto. Continua a dirmi di cercare di cancellare quell'episodio, che nel momento in cui si è comportato così era come se fosse malato, di guardare avanti alla nostra vita.
a giorni mi sembra di aver superato tutto, sono serena, poi basta un niente e ripiombo nei ricordi e mi assale l'odio e il desiderio di vendetta. Che sentimenti schifosi, non li avevo mai provati. come una tempesta furiosa, un tiranno violento che mi scuote, mi scaraventa nell'inferno del dolore. e dura ore, ore interminabili, mentre lavoro, mentre cammino o guido. poi all'improvviso se ne va e mi lascia senza forze e svuotata...
di lasciare mio marito non ci penso nemmeno, lo amo e lui ama me, lo sento, lo so.
ma proverò a crearmi degli spazi solo per me, cercherò il modo di fare qualcosa che mi aiuti, anche se non so cosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> hai ragione Sole, hai proprio ragione, il buco lo devo riparare da sola.
> Lui è molto cambiato, affettuoso, gentile, triste per quello che ha fatto. Continua a dirmi di cercare di cancellare quell'episodio, che nel momento in cui si è comportato così era come se fosse malato, di guardare avanti alla nostra vita.
> a giorni mi sembra di aver superato tutto, sono serena, poi basta un niente e ripiombo nei ricordi e mi assale l'odio e il desiderio di vendetta. Che sentimenti schifosi, non li avevo mai provati. come una tempesta furiosa, un tiranno violento che mi scuote, mi scaraventa nell'inferno del dolore. e dura ore, ore interminabili, mentre lavoro, mentre cammino o guido. poi all'improvviso se ne va e mi lascia senza forze e svuotata...
> di lasciare mio marito non ci penso nemmeno, lo amo e lui ama me, lo sento, lo so.
> *ma proverò a crearmi degli spazi solo per me, cercherò il modo di fare qualcosa che mi aiuti, anche se non so cosa*


Mi sembra un'ottima cosa. Impara che nel tuo matrimonio possono esserci spazi, situazioni, emozioni  solo tuoi.
Sembra in contraddizione col senso di condivisione che il matrimonio presuppone, ma è l'unico sistema per farlo durare (è una mia personale opinione).
Però dovresti liberarti della sensazione di dover essere risarcita, e piuttosto sostituirla con una voglia di rivalsa che parta da te stessa.
In poche parole, non aspettarti qualcosa da lui, ma attivarti.
Non so come sia la tua vita ( lavoro, figli, tempo libero...), ma ti dico cosa ho fatto io  ( anche se per motivi diversi) : corsa.
Ho iniziato a correre per rabbia, senso di fallimento, voglia di fuggire....
corri oggi, corri domani...la rabbia è svanita, e anche la voglia di fuggire.
E' rimasto solo un senso di libertà infinito, e una forma fisica molto migliorata: e da lì è arrivato tutto il resto, la voglia di rimettermi in gioco, nuove amicizie....


----------



## Sabina (17 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima cosa. Impara che nel tuo matrimonio possono esserci spazi, situazioni, emozioni  solo tuoi.
> Sembra in contraddizione col senso di condivisione che il matrimonio presuppone, ma è l'unico sistema per farlo durare (è una mia personale opinione).
> Però dovresti liberarti della sensazione di dover essere risarcita, e piuttosto sostituirla con una voglia di rivalsa che parta da te stessa.
> In poche parole, non aspettarti qualcosa da lui, ma attivarti.
> ...


Ma dai Chiara! Anch'io ho iniziato a correre! E confermo che e' un ottimo aiuto per la rabbia, la riflessione, la forma fisica..... Corsa e musica... un'ottima abbinata per me. E quando rientro mi sento bene, ma proprio bene. E poi un bel bagno e mi coccolo un po'....


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh poffarre...
> Invece immagina quello che dice Junger sui lupi:
> " Ma le cose stanno diversamente, poichè tra il grigio delle pecore si celano i lupi, vale a dire quegli esseri che non hanno dimenticato che cosa è la libertà. E non soltanto quei lupi sono forti in sè stessi, c'è anche il rischio che un brutto giorno, essi trasmettano le loro qualità alla massa e che il gregge si trasformi in branco. é questo l'incubo dei potenti"


Guarda che i lupi sono monogami eh... :carneval: Maschio e femmina alfa.


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sostituirla con una voglia di rivalsa che parta da te stessa.
> In poche parole, non aspettarti qualcosa da lui, ma attivarti.
> Non so come sia la tua vita ( lavoro, figli, tempo libero...), ma ti dico cosa ho fatto io ( anche se per motivi diversi) : corsa.
> Ho iniziato a correre per rabbia, senso di fallimento, voglia di fuggire....
> ...


Peccato per la voglia di fuggire .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Peccato per la voglia di fuggire .


Eh, sì..... a volte ho nostalgia dei miei sogni di andarmene all'estero da sola, con un bagaglio minimo.....
        ....mai dire mai


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, sì..... a volte ho nostalgia dei miei sogni di andarmene all'estero da sola, con un bagaglio minimo.....
> ....mai dire mai


Non alla ricerca della sessualità maschile oltre confine però eh... Scherzo Chiara, lo sai, non prendertela eh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non alla ricerca della sessualità maschile oltre confine però eh... Scherzo Chiara, lo sai, non prendertela eh.


:mexican:......no, eh, meglio degli italiani.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Perchè l'estero ? Un posto nascosto, un'oasi di natura e semplicità, nelle campagne del Sud, non lontano dal mare.... Un posto dove non ti chiedono chi sei, cosa vuoi, dove vai..... Un mesetto lì ti rimette in piedi da tutto. Ci sono stato due settimane, recentissimamente, ed ho ritrovato la voglia di vivere che stava andando via.....



Se dici Salento parto subito.      :carneval:


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mexican:......no, eh, meglio degli italiani.....


Nazionalista eh... non sai che ti perdi .


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se dici Salento parto subito.      :carneval:




Contessa...EHm mi scusi...ma mi scivola fuori dalla bocca...
" La minchia si deve abituare"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Contessa...EHm mi scusi...ma mi scivola fuori dalla bocca...
> " La minchia si deve abituare"



Evviva il Salento....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Evviva il Salento....


Vero un posto fantastico...
Ma i Salentini siano DOC...
Il sangue salentino è inconfondibile...
:up::up::up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (18 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero un posto fantastico...
> Ma i Salentini siano DOC...
> Il sangue salentino è inconfondibile...
> :up::up::up:


Dove sei stato di preciso ?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Dove sei stato di preciso ?


Gallipoli
Per il problema dell'anemia mediterranea
Serve altro?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (18 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gallipoli
> Per il problema dell'anemia mediterranea
> Serve altro?


A me no, cafunciello......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> A me no, cafunciello......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


To guarda qua...
http://www.salentonline.it/eventi/dettagli.php?id_elemento=3862


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Evviva il Salento....


Va ben dai diciamoglielo...
Io e la Matra abbiamo un amico in comune che è Salentino e io e lui ci assomigliamo da morire, anche fisicamente. Una persona splendida. Un uomo che ha fatto davvero moltissimo per la Matra.
Tutto lì...
Contessa ho sbagliato a dirglielo?


----------



## Luigi III (19 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo ci vuole perchè passi il ricordo?
> è passato più di un anno, mio marito si è comportato bene, ha dimostrato con i fatti, giorno per giorno, che è stato un errore di cui è pentito.
> ma io continuo a pensare a lui con quell'altra, ci penso tutti i giorni, è come avere un cancro nel cervello.
> Sono stata anche in terapia per un po' di mesi, ma non è servito a niente.
> ...


 Cara Margherita, io non so rispondere alla tua domanda semplicemente perché mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione. Credo che l'unico modo per riuscire a non farsi più trapanare il cervello dal ricordo del nostro partner a letto con l'amante sia quello di troncare, ma né tu né io abbiamo fatto questa scelta drastica sicché ci tocca convivere con questi sentimenti che giustamente definisci odiosi. Per non dire della mancanza di fiducia, del sospetto che qualcosa bolla ancora in pentola, del dolore che si prova al pensarli insieme. Io ho persino l'impressione che mia moglie vada col pensiero all'amante subito dopo che abbiamo finito di fare l'amore. Magari sbaglio, ma nei miei pensieri quell'uomo, quell'intruso in qualche modo è come se fosse ancora fra noi e tu sai quanto ciò faccia male. Forse i cattivi pensieri prima o poi degraderanno - ora personalmente va già molto meglio che i primi tempi - ma credo che difficilmente un dolore così grande arriverà mai a zero. Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Margherita, io non so rispondere alla tua domanda semplicemente perché mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione. Credo che l'unico modo per riuscire a non farsi più trapanare il cervello dal ricordo del nostro partner a letto con l'amante sia quello di troncare, ma né tu né io abbiamo fatto questa scelta drastica sicché ci tocca convivere con questi sentimenti che giustamente definisci odiosi. Per non dire della mancanza di fiducia, del sospetto che qualcosa bolla ancora in pentola, del dolore che si prova al pensarli insieme. Io ho persino l'impressione che mia moglie vada col pensiero all'amante subito dopo che abbiamo finito di fare l'amore. Magari sbaglio, ma nei miei pensieri quell'uomo, quell'intruso in qualche modo è come se fosse ancora fra noi e tu sai quanto ciò faccia male. Forse i cattivi pensieri prima o poi degraderanno - ora personalmente va già molto meglio che i primi tempi - ma credo che difficilmente un dolore così grande arriverà mai a zero. Un abbraccio.


Senti Luigi: sforzati di pensare questo.
NOI non possiamo essere nella mente di un altro.
Ma siamo sempre pronti ad interpretare tutto dell'altro con i nostri occhi.
Pensa una cosa...tu sei lì e la guardi...trovi il coraggio a due mani e le dici..." Stai pensando a lui?". E lei ti dice: " Ma no cosa dici?"...e tu..." Menti, il tuo sguardo mi ha indotto a pensare che!"....

Ma non c'è verso di dimostrare cosa c'è nella testa di un altro.
Credimi vedi i sorci verdi quando l'altro ha già deciso che cosa tu per forza devi avere in testa.

Come dire...se tu hai il pregiudizio che tutti siano bugiardi...non crederai MAI alla buona fede e sincerità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va ben dai diciamoglielo...
> Io e la Matra abbiamo un amico in comune che è Salentino e io e lui ci assomigliamo da morire, anche fisicamente. Una persona splendida. Un uomo che ha fatto davvero moltissimo per la Matra.
> Tutto lì...
> Contessa ho sbagliato a dirglielo?


No, Conte, si figuri....

....ma ha sbagliato dicitura,
non una "persona splendida", ma uno "splendido stronzo".

E aggiungo che anch'io ho fatto moltissimo per lui....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, Conte, si figuri....
> 
> ....ma ha sbagliato dicitura,
> non una "persona splendida", ma uno "splendido stronzo".
> ...


Vero...
Del resto lei conosce a fondo la mia gratitudine no?
So quanto lei detesti le scemenze...
Appunto grande frase...." I rammoliti non servono a nessuno!"
Oh vienimi a trovare...proverai momenti speciali...di sogno...sentirai quel brivido, quella sensazione....ecc..ecc..ecc...
Conte..." Ma quando la pianti con ste stronzate?"...:up:
Ammetterà che lo splendido stronzo è totalmente incapace di mentire, totalmente incapace di raccontare alle donne quello che loro vorrebbero sentirsi dire per offrirsi a lui...
Lei comunque lo ha domato...e si ricordi quante fruste abbiamo dovuto cambiare pur di averne ragione...
Ora è un ottimo cane da guardia...perfetto! Oserei dire, no?
Acconcio alla bisogna...
Bisognerebbe mandare rita, o proserpina a passeggio con un elemento del genere, loro poi capirebbero cos'è un uomo no?

Ho capito sa?
Ci vogliono le palle...
Oh io sono la principessa dei tuoi sogni...
Ma va fan culo XD, ti sei guardata allo specchio XD, non vedi che sei una strega?

Contessa....legga cosa insegna H.Miller su Parigi...
Ste fiche perdio....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Del resto lei conosce a fondo la mia gratitudine no?
> So quanto lei detesti le scemenze...
> Appunto grande frase....*" I rammoliti non servono a nessuno!"*
> ...


Da come le leggo...non sarebbero ancora pronte.
Troppo tenere.

Si ritroverebbero innamorate di lui in men che non si dica....
Si ritroverebbero scaricate in men che non si dica...
Si ritroverebbero distrutte dal dolore.

Mi tocca quotarla: sono bocconi prelibati, ma non per tutte

Del resto, come dice lei, anche Miller è sempre acconcio alla bisogna


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da come le leggo...non sarebbero ancora pronte.
> Troppo tenere.
> 
> Si ritroverebbero innamorate di lui in men che non si dica....
> ...


Che imparino XD...che studino...guarda cosa può capitare a dire ad una donna..." Tutto qua quello che sai fare? Pensavo che tu sapessi scopare! Che tu fossi una vera lussuriosa"...invece di piangersi addosso ecco cosa mi è capitato...mi ha rivoltato come un calzino no?

Che imparino...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUMR_D6G_Sw


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe mandare rita, o proserpina a passeggio con un elemento del genere, loro poi capirebbero cos'è un uomo no?


Forse basterebbe che una vada a lavorare nell'ufficio dell'altra....e viceversa :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2010)

Ecco contessa...qui lei dice...
COnte hai ancora dubbi sul fatto che non so suonare? Beccati questo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVuP1BjbhAg&feature=channel


Invece tante storie tra uomo e donna...a me suonano così...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifKKlhYF53w&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse basterebbe che una vada a lavorare nell'ufficio dell'altra....e viceversa :mrgreen:




Geniale!

:up:


:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## margherita (21 Novembre 2010)

è stato via tre giorni per lavoro e io sono stata benissimo, serena, libera dentro da quei ricordi schifosi. o meglio i ricordi ci sono ancora ma è come se non mi appartengono. non ho avuto ansie nè mi è mancato.
ho capito che potrei fare benissimo a meno di lui, che scoperta grandiosa.
è tornato e non mi ha più preso il dolore al pensiero del tradimento passato. mi sento libera, so che non è indispensabile per me continuare a vivere con lui.
anche se per ora non sto pensando a separarmi, mi godo, nell'intimo del mio cuore, la consapevolezza che non dipendo da lui. 
un sentimento tutto mio, un gioiello che solo io indosso, una risorsa, una cosa mia, solo mia.
forse ora mi ha perso lui. anche se apparentemente la vita con lui è tornata ad essere serena, io non sono più completamente con lui. sono con me.
che succederà adesso? non lo so, e non me ne frega più di tanto


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> è stato via tre giorni per lavoro e io sono stata benissimo, serena, libera dentro da quei ricordi schifosi. o meglio i ricordi ci sono ancora ma è come se non mi appartengono. non ho avuto ansie nè mi è mancato.
> ho capito che potrei fare benissimo a meno di lui, che scoperta grandiosa.
> è tornato e non mi ha più preso il dolore al pensiero del tradimento passato. mi sento libera, so che non è indispensabile per me continuare a vivere con lui.
> anche se per ora non sto pensando a separarmi, mi godo, nell'intimo del mio cuore, la consapevolezza che non dipendo da lui.
> ...


 
Al contrario, io penso che sia proprio il momento di tirare fuori progetti tuoi e metterli alla prova della tua volontà.
Io sto facendo così (oddio, anche un poco obbligato dalla situazione), e ciò mi sta tirando fuori da quei pensieri a circolo chiuso, inutili e distruttivi che sono normali in questi casi.
In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## margherita (21 Novembre 2010)

Alce, se non ti dispiace, spiegami meglio. cosa stai facendo tu? (sei donna o uomo?)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> è stato via tre giorni per lavoro e io sono stata benissimo, serena, libera dentro da quei ricordi schifosi. o meglio i ricordi ci sono ancora ma è come se non mi appartengono. non ho avuto ansie nè mi è mancato.
> ho capito che potrei fare benissimo a meno di lui, che scoperta grandiosa.
> è tornato e non mi ha più preso il dolore al pensiero del tradimento passato. mi sento libera, so che non è indispensabile per me continuare a vivere con lui.
> anche se per ora non sto pensando a separarmi, mi godo, nell'intimo del mio cuore, la consapevolezza che non dipendo da lui.
> ...


:up::up::up:

Goditi la tua nuova consapevolezza.
Non vale la pena concentrare le tue energie su avvenimenti del passato, che hanno occupato uno spazio relativamente breve nella realtà, ma uno spazio spropositato nella tua testa.

Tu sei la tua migliore compagnia, lo sei sempre stata e lo sarai ancora a lungo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Alce, se non ti dispiace, spiegami meglio. cosa stai facendo tu? (sei donna o uomo?)


Per il momento sono uomo, ma non si sa mai nella vita, e poi mi dicono che sono già senza palle, per cui il lavoro sarebbe ancora più semplice. 
Io mi ritrovo, in sintesi, obbligato a vivere in casa con mia moglie con la quale per fortuna vado abbastanza daccordo. Il tradimento non è stato l'origine della nostra rottura, ma solo l'elemento scatenante dell'ultima sua fase. Io ho superato quasi del tutto il dolore del torto provato per il tradimento, ma resta la profonda ferita di un rapporto che lei ha chiuso già tanti anni prima culminando in un tradimento e poi in un pietoso quanto vuoto tentativo di ricominciare come prima.
Ora io devo pensare a me (e chiaramente a mio figlio), a tutto quello che non ho fatto in 27 anni con mia moglie. Ho interessi che ho limitato, potenzialità che non ho sfruttato, sogni che ho lasciato indietro, emozioni che mi sono negato. Non rimpiango di averlo fatto, mi scoccia solo che non sia servito a nulla. In realtà nulla è mai del tutto negativo, però, lo ammetto. Ora voglio aprire quel rubinetto, pur mantenendo i piedi per terra.

Ora, dicevo, sto tentando di trovare un nuovo lavoro (ma questo per forza: da gennaio sarò a spasso) e questo non lo cerco più con lo spirito con cui l'avrei cercato prima: ora voglio che siano i miei talenti a guidarmi, non più, o meglio, non prevalentemente, il calcolo.
Il Taichi, scrivere, il teatro, e diverse altre cose. Un certo tipo di frequentazioni, il fatto di poter finalmente rapportarmi ad altre persone senza portarmi dietro il fardello di un'altra persona (mia moglie) coi suoi limiti in termini di gusti e di interessi (nessuno). Ascoltare i progetti di altri, tentare di vedere se possibile intrecciarli con i miei, o quantomeno di contribuire. Insomma, darmi quel da fare che fin'ora è stato racchiuso in schemi troppo ristretti. Parlare, confrontarmi, capire, costruire.
Non so se e quanto ci riuscirò, so solo che ci sto provando. E posso farlo, ora, solo perchè sono io in gioco, e non più una pretesa coppia che non esiste più da tanti, tanti anni.


----------



## fatata56 (21 Novembre 2010)

Ho interessi che ho limitato, potenzialità che non ho sfruttato, sogni che ho lasciato indietro, emozioni che mi sono negato. Non rimpiango di averlo fatto, mi scoccia solo che non sia servito a nulla. In realtà nulla è mai del tutto negativo, però, lo ammetto. Ora voglio aprire quel rubinetto, pur mantenendo i piedi per terra.

Un certo tipo di frequentazioni, il fatto di poter finalmente rapportarmi ad altre persone senza portarmi dietro il fardello di un'altra persona (mia moglie) coi suoi limiti in termini di gusti e di interessi (nessuno). Ascoltare i progetti di altri, tentare di vedere se possibile intrecciarli con i miei, o quantomeno di contribuire. Insomma, darmi quel da fare che fin'ora è stato racchiuso in schemi troppo ristretti. Parlare, confrontarmi, capire, costruire.
Non so se e quanto ci riuscirò, so solo che ci sto provando. E posso farlo, ora, solo perchè sono io in gioco, e non più una pretesa coppia che non esiste più da tanti, tanti anni.[/QUOTE]

Caro Alce, io stò vivendo la tua stessa situazione, l'unica differenza é che tu hai "retto" per 27 anni , io dopo 10 anni stò scoppiando...
Mi sono sposata a 21 anni, a 25 ero già madre, non sono pentita delle mie scelte (anche se col senno di poi qualche anno in più apetterei) sono felice sopratutto di avere una figlia grandicella alla mia età, ma mi sono resa conto che ciò a 20 anni mi faceva star bene a 33 non mi basta più.
Voglio coltivare le mie passioni che ho accantonato per anni per dedicarmi ad altro, ma sopratutto voglio condividerle con qualcun'altro ma so di non poterlo fare con mio marito perché i limiti negli anni sono affiorati e non riesco più a far finta di nulla, é dura e ti capisco...
A me sembra di vivere una vita che non é la mia.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ho interessi che ho limitato, potenzialità che non ho sfruttato, sogni che ho lasciato indietro, emozioni che mi sono negato. Non rimpiango di averlo fatto, mi scoccia solo che non sia servito a nulla. In realtà nulla è mai del tutto negativo, però, lo ammetto. Ora voglio aprire quel rubinetto, pur mantenendo i piedi per terra.
> 
> Un certo tipo di frequentazioni, il fatto di poter finalmente rapportarmi ad altre persone senza portarmi dietro il fardello di un'altra persona (mia moglie) coi suoi limiti in termini di gusti e di interessi (nessuno). Ascoltare i progetti di altri, tentare di vedere se possibile intrecciarli con i miei, o quantomeno di contribuire. Insomma, darmi quel da fare che fin'ora è stato racchiuso in schemi troppo ristretti. Parlare, confrontarmi, capire, costruire.
> Non so se e quanto ci riuscirò, so solo che ci sto provando. E posso farlo, ora, solo perchè sono io in gioco, e non più una pretesa coppia che non esiste più da tanti, tanti anni.


Caro Alce, io stò vivendo la tua stessa situazione, l'unica differenza é che tu hai "retto" per 27 anni , io dopo 10 anni stò scoppiando...
Mi sono sposata a 21 anni, a 25 ero già madre, non sono pentita delle mie scelte (anche se col senno di poi qualche anno in più apetterei) sono felice sopratutto di avere una figlia grandicella alla mia età, ma mi sono resa conto che ciò a 20 anni mi faceva star bene a 33 non mi basta più.
Voglio coltivare le mie passioni che ho accantonato per anni per dedicarmi ad altro, ma sopratutto voglio condividerle con qualcun'altro ma so di non poterlo fare con mio marito perché i limiti negli anni sono affiorati e non riesco più a far finta di nulla, é dura e ti capisco...
A me sembra di vivere una vita che non é la mia.[/QUOTE]

Ma mia cara...tutto si spiega no?
Ascoltami...
Sai come sono fatte quelle "felicemente sposate"?
Sai come?
Allora sono donnine che...iniziano a far le pazze da adolescenti...e ne combinano di tutti i colori...poi si dicono...ok ora metto la testa a posto e mi cerco un uomo con le palle come compagno, del resto ne ho già provati tanti. 

Però fidati...hai delle buone cartucce eh?
Quelle che fanno i figli presto, appunto sacrificano molte cose...ma poi...sai quelle che a 40 anni hanno figli vent'enni...si danno alla pazza gioia altro chè!

Vedi capisco ste cose...anch'io verso i 30 sentivo la mancanza delle cagate che non avevo fatto da adolescente e così mi trovavo con uomini come me...e ci trasformavamo eh? 
Pensa pensavamo di essere dentro Opus Pistorum...
E per un annetto buono ci andò pure bene...io avevo la mia topina...l'altro quell'altra...
Poi appunto ci stancammo...e la famiglia...appunto assunse un nuovo significato ( che non ti so descrivere)...tutto lì.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ho interessi che ho limitato, potenzialità che non ho sfruttato, sogni che ho lasciato indietro, emozioni che mi sono negato. Non rimpiango di averlo fatto, mi scoccia solo che non sia servito a nulla. In realtà nulla è mai del tutto negativo, però, lo ammetto. Ora voglio aprire quel rubinetto, pur mantenendo i piedi per terra.
> 
> Un certo tipo di frequentazioni, il fatto di poter finalmente rapportarmi ad altre persone senza portarmi dietro il fardello di un'altra persona (mia moglie) coi suoi limiti in termini di gusti e di interessi (nessuno). Ascoltare i progetti di altri, tentare di vedere se possibile intrecciarli con i miei, o quantomeno di contribuire. Insomma, darmi quel da fare che fin'ora è stato racchiuso in schemi troppo ristretti. Parlare, confrontarmi, capire, costruire.
> Non so se e quanto ci riuscirò, so solo che ci sto provando. E posso farlo, ora, solo perchè sono io in gioco, e non più una pretesa coppia che non esiste più da tanti, tanti anni.


Caro Alce, io stò vivendo la tua stessa situazione, l'unica differenza é che tu hai "retto" per 27 anni , io dopo 10 anni stò scoppiando...
Mi sono sposata a 21 anni, a 25 ero già madre, non sono pentita delle mie scelte (anche se col senno di poi qualche anno in più apetterei) sono felice sopratutto di avere una figlia grandicella alla mia età, ma mi sono resa conto che ciò a 20 anni mi faceva star bene a 33 non mi basta più.
Voglio coltivare le mie passioni che ho accantonato per anni per dedicarmi ad altro, ma sopratutto voglio condividerle con qualcun'altro ma so di non poterlo fare con mio marito perché i limiti negli anni sono affiorati e non riesco più a far finta di nulla, é dura e ti capisco...
A me sembra di vivere una vita che non é la mia.[/QUOTE]


Il mio era un progetto preciso, e son durato parecchio perchè ho voluto crederci fino alla fine, ma anche perchè mi sono intestardito sulla pretesa di essere capace da solo di venirne fuori.
Un matrimonio per amore, grande, profondo, sincero.
Sinergia, passione, complicità.
Poi la ricerca dei figli, prima tragedia, recupero immediato, seconda tragedia, e mia moglie diventa un'altra persona. Calvario per tentare di ritrovare il nostro progetto, il rapporto è forte, malgrado ci sia ormai una nota stridente che non sarà mai più possibile armonizzare. Nuovo tentativo, tra mille paure e notevoli disagi. Finalmente un bimbo, ma con dei problemi (per fortuna risolti).
Da quando, però, mia moglie non è stata più lei, per me è stato un continuo tentare di ritrovarla, e l'inutilità dei miei sforzi si è dimostrata col tradimento.
Poi mi sono messo a pensare che forse la maschera non c'è adesso, sul viso di mia moglie, ma c'era prima, ed ora semplicemente mi ritrovo con una persona alla quale voglio bene, ma che non ha più alcuna sinergia con me, alcuna complicità, al punto da vedermi (ed obbligarmi alla fine a vederla) come un avversario.
Tutto quello che ho fatto lo rifarei, magari insistendo sul tentativo di avere aiuto esterno che lei tanto acidamente rifiutava.
Io ho amato quella donna, l'ho amata profondamente, ma ora non c'è più, ed è assurdo che mi aggrappi ad una sua foto sbiadita, immagine gemella ma del tutto aliena.
Ho maturato la consapevolezza che posso stare in piedi da solo, ed è questo il mio valore principale, perchè attraverso il mio equilibrio ogni contatto umano che avrò d'ora in poi sarà sempre un sereno donare, e non più un mercanteggiare, pretendere od elemosinare.
Magari alla fine riuscirò a donare poco, ma quantomeno ciò sarà perchè mi sarò impegnato nel tentativo di non togliere nulla.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Luigi: sforzati di pensare questo.
> NOI non possiamo essere nella mente di un altro.
> Ma siamo sempre pronti ad interpretare tutto dell'altro con i nostri occhi.
> Pensa una cosa...tu sei lì e la guardi...trovi il coraggio a due mani e le dici..." Stai pensando a lui?". E lei ti dice: " Ma no cosa dici?"...e tu..." Menti, il tuo sguardo mi ha indotto a pensare che!"....
> ...



Parole sante. :up:


----------



## margherita (25 Novembre 2010)

non so se anche a qualcuno di voi è capitato. a me accade una cosa strana.
quando lo guardo, che è affettuoso, mi parla proponendomi cose gentili da fare insieme ecc. ecc. dentro di me sento un grande distacco, dentro di me , anche se lo guardo sorridendo, penso "sei un cretino!, un coglionazzo" e mi immagino di rovesciargli un secchio di acqua sporca in testa.
Ecco, ragazzi, mi sento così.
 Eccheccapperi, ma chi è sto' stronzo per il quale ho pianto più di un anno, si va beh, gli voglio bene, magari lo amo, e chi lo sa se lo amo ancora, però chì è costui? come si è permesso di farmi soffrire, di umiliarmi, di imbrogliarmi?
mi stringe la mano a letto,  dice parole affettuose, fa l'amore, ha tante attenzioni ma  dentro di me ora lo considero solo un imbecille.

scusate, molto probabilmente non sono stata chiara, ma forse mi capite lo stesso


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> non so se anche a qualcuno di voi è capitato. a me accade una cosa strana.
> quando lo guardo, che è affettuoso, mi parla proponendomi cose gentili da fare insieme ecc. ecc. dentro di me sento un grande distacco, dentro di me , anche se lo guardo sorridendo, penso "sei un cretino!, un coglionazzo" e mi immagino di rovesciargli un secchio di acqua sporca in testa.
> Ecco, ragazzi, mi sento così.
> Eccheccapperi, ma chi è sto' stronzo per il quale ho pianto più di un anno, si va beh, gli voglio bene, magari lo amo, e chi lo sa se lo amo ancora, però chì è costui? come si è permesso di farmi soffrire, di umiliarmi, di imbrogliarmi?
> ...


Margherita.... non la vedo bene. Và bene provare un pò di rancore per il passato, ma io sento un astio in te nei suoi confronti che non mi pare facilmente recuperabile.... spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Difatti, concordo con Kid.

Io stesso, che sono giunto alla conclusione dell'irrecuperabilità del rapporto con mia moglie, e pure costretto alla convivenza, non provo tutto questo disprezzo, assolutamente. Certo un poco di fastidio, a volte pure tanto di fronte ai suoi patetici tentativi di "far finta di nulla", ma niente di più.


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti, concordo con Kid.
> 
> Io stesso, che sono giunto alla conclusione dell'irrecuperabilità del rapporto con mia moglie, e pure costretto alla convivenza, non provo tutto questo disprezzo, assolutamente. Certo un poco di fastidio, a volte pure tanto di fronte ai suoi patetici tentativi di "far finta di nulla", ma niente di più.



Certo il rancore è lecito, lo provo anch'io, ma non il disprezzo.


----------



## margherita (26 Novembre 2010)

i sentimenti che provo sono sempre variabili. 
adesso sono in questa fase.
sono convinta che l'istinto porta ad allontanarsi, a prendere le distanze da chi ti ha fatto soffirire. Poi la volontà di ricostruire è un'altra cosa.
Ma l'istinto è forte, è una forza primordiale che ti dice "allontanati da lui"
E c'è anche una componente di disprezzo, sì.
 Lo disprezzo perchè non è se ne è andato di casa, perchè è ritornato con la coda fra le gambe.
Se avessi fatto io quello che ha fatto lui non avrei più avuto il coraggio di guardarlo in faccia, mi sarei andata a nascondere, me ne sarei andata.
Forse ho un senso dell'onore fuori tempo, roba superata. Non ho mai rubato in vita mia, non sono mai salita neanche su un autobus senza il biglietto.
Se rubassi la fiducia di chi crede in me, mi butterei in un cesso.
Lui invece giustifica tutto con "ho sbagliato, amore mio, ho sbagliato..."
Mica bello vivere con un ladro
Ma questa è solo una parte dei miei sentimenti verso di lui.


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> i sentimenti che provo sono sempre variabili.
> adesso sono in questa fase.
> sono convinta che l'istinto porta ad allontanarsi, a prendere le distanze da chi ti ha fatto soffirire. Poi la volontà di ricostruire è un'altra cosa.
> Ma l'istinto è forte, è una forza primordiale che ti dice "allontanati da lui"
> ...



Guarda Margheritina, credimi, ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco.

Anch'io la allontano spesso da me, pur avendo fatto io per primo quello che lei ha fatto a me. 

Ma forse noi tutti, intesi come esseri umani, dovremo farcene una ragione: il tradimento è una cosa che può facilmente accadere, perchè è nella nostra indole.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> i sentimenti che provo sono sempre variabili.
> adesso sono in questa fase.
> sono convinta che l'istinto porta ad allontanarsi, a prendere le distanze da chi ti ha fatto soffirire. Poi la volontà di ricostruire è un'altra cosa.
> Ma l'istinto è forte, è una forza primordiale che ti dice "allontanati da lui"
> ...



Ho imparato che il dolore che dà un tradimento può essere straziante, devastante. E non mi permetto più,  neppure nella mente, di pensare "ma che esagerazione... dovrebbe superare... soprattutto se lui si dimostra così affettuoso, etc etc"
Davvero, non me lo permetto più, sto in silenzio davanti a quello che non riesco a capire, ma di cui sento l'intensità.
E tuttavia, se io fossi in tuo marito, e sapessi cosa pensi, me ne andrei.
Non potrei, *pur sapendo che è tutta colpa mia*, vivere in questo sentimento di disprezzo e di rancore.
E' solo una riflessione. Non dico, appunto, che dovresti o non dovresti sentire questo o quello.


----------



## Sid (26 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> i sentimenti che provo sono sempre variabili.
> adesso sono in questa fase.
> sono convinta che l'istinto porta ad allontanarsi, a prendere le distanze da chi ti ha fatto soffirire. Poi la volontà di ricostruire è un'altra cosa.
> Ma l'istinto è forte, è una forza primordiale che ti dice "allontanati da lui"
> ...


penso che anch'io potrei arrivare a provare questi sentimenti.
Forse è anche necessario per metabolizzare il dolore.
Magari quello che conta è che sia solo un periodo, una fase, una tappa da passare per andare avanti e cominciare a riscoprire tuo marito, notando i suoi pregi, gli sforzi per farsi perdonare, la comprensione che ha lui del tuo stato d'animo.

Sinceramente non so se ha senso imporsi di essere "buoni".
Buoni per chi? o verso chi?
Prima di tutto dobbiamo rinvigorire il nostro spirito di sopravvivenza e autodifesa. Magari quando siamo abbastanza tranquilli di poterci difendere dal dolore inferto dagli altri, sarà possibile anche guardare con occhi diversi chi ci sta vicino...


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> penso che anch'io potrei arrivare a provare questi sentimenti.
> Forse è anche necessario per metabolizzare il dolore.
> Magari quello che conta è che sia solo un periodo, una fase, una tappa da passare per andare avanti e cominciare a riscoprire tuo marito, notando i suoi pregi, gli sforzi per farsi perdonare, la comprensione che ha lui del tuo stato d'animo.
> 
> ...



Mah, concordo ma fino ad un certo punto. Il tradito ha tutte le giustificazioni del caso per tenersi il broncio, ma il traditore pentito ha anche il diritto di perdere le speranze e rinunciare alla lunga.

Anch'io credo che non si debba sottovalutare il dolore di un tradimento, ma è giusto anche capire che non è la cosa più brutta che possa succedere ed è lecito aspettarsi che il trauma venga superato.


----------



## Sid (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Anch'io credo che non si debba sottovalutare il dolore di un tradimento, ma è giusto anche capire che non è la cosa più brutta che possa succedere ed è lecito aspettarsi che il trauma venga superato.


Io appartengo alla corrente di pensiero che dice: "dipende. Dipende dalle persone, dipende dalle storie, forse dipende anche dai momenti della vita".

O meglio: il dolore/trauma forse si può superare, ma questo non significa automaticamente che si possa ricostruire il rapporto.

Ultimamente molti mi parlano del dolore per la perdita di un figlio e condivido l'idea che quel dolore sia indiscutibile.
Ma poi penso che per tanti il tradimento, o anche  il fallimento (anche per altre ragioni) di un rapporto è vissuto come un lutto e penso che seppure è vero che non ha la portata di quello sopra cui ho accennato, non è per tutti passare oltre


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Io appartengo alla corrente di pensiero che dice: "dipende. Dipende dalle persone, dipende dalle storie, forse dipende anche dai momenti della vita".
> 
> O meglio: il dolore/trauma forse si può superare, ma questo non significa automaticamente che si possa ricostruire il rapporto.
> 
> ...



Io dico solo che dal tradimento si può rinascere, soli o con il proprio partner. Altre disgrazie non lasciano via di fuga.


----------



## Sid (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico solo che dal tradimento si può rinascere, soli o con il proprio partner. Altre disgrazie non lasciano via di fuga.


in questo caso concordo


----------



## Alispezzate (28 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico solo che dal tradimento si può rinascere, soli o con il proprio partner. Altre disgrazie non lasciano via di fuga.


Hai ragione ed è l'unica cosa che possa consolare. Che in un modo o nell'altro, almeno questo finisce. Anche se ci metterà tanto tempo, prima o poi si girerà pagina. Da soli o con.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> i sentimenti che provo sono sempre variabili.
> adesso sono in questa fase.
> sono convinta che l'istinto porta ad allontanarsi, a prendere le distanze da chi ti ha fatto soffirire. Poi la volontà di ricostruire è un'altra cosa.
> Ma l'istinto è forte, è una forza primordiale che ti dice "allontanati da lui"
> ...



*Se*

Sono solo supposizioni.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Se*
> 
> Sono solo supposizioni.


Come la storia dei privè no?
Incredibile quelli che non ci sono mai stati ne sanno parlare come un'enciclopedia...

Della serie...bisogna aver coraggio ad andare tra le fauci del lupo...


----------



## oceansize (28 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Se*
> 
> Sono solo supposizioni.


già, dillo anche a chi dice che perdonerebbe un tradimento se fosse così o cosà :mrgreen:

che poi ovvio nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi, e dipende da come si è. c'è chi perdona e chi no e chi davvero non potrebbe sentirsi a posto tradendo.

a me pare che dentro margherita si sia rotto qualcosa di grosso, magari diventerà più cinica in futuro o forse solo più accorta, però se di indole pensa queste cose non è detto che cambi.


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> già, dillo anche a chi dice che perdonerebbe un tradimento se fosse così o cosà :mrgreen:
> 
> che poi ovvio nelle situazioni bisogna trovarcisi, e dipende da come si è. c'è chi perdona e chi no e chi davvero non potrebbe sentirsi a posto tradendo.
> 
> a me pare che dentro margherita si sia rotto qualcosa di grosso, magari diventerà più cinica in futuro o forse solo più accorta, però se di indole pensa queste cose non è detto che cambi.


Ho una piccola cosa da dire che potrebbe essere orribile peer Margherita. Essere più cinici per certe persone equivale nel fare una brutta strada verso una brutta fine, un qualcosa di inconcepibile. Mai chiesto cosa muove un suicida? Ecco, proprio questo diventare cinico...perdere sogni necessari per vivere, perchè c'è gente che non ne ha bisogno e vive in quanto respira, c'è gente che ha bisogno di un astratto per vivere, non è un optional della vita, semplicemente è come aria. Io ho perdonato  nel breve termine, si perdonai e sono stato anche perfetto in questo...non ho capito però la violenza di lei quando dissi che non potevo stare con lei e dopo 1 anno in cui non stavo così male senza dire nulla ho fatto il mio primo tentativo di suicidio. Non era una fuga da qualcosa, era un sentimento di vuoto incolmabile dentro di me, come se mi avessero portato via quella scintilla che mi serviva per vedere le cose, come se mi avessero asportato il senso della cose. Ogni santo giorno svegliarmi, studiare (con poco risultato visto che non stavo così male, ma stavo comunque male).
Il terzo tentativo di suicidio, molto più cruento ha fatto intendere a chi mi era vicino che io avessi seri problemi e non tutti quei luoghi comuni di cu parlano le persone. Si dice che un suicida cerca  di attirare  l'attenzione? Falso! Non sapete come fa male  arrivare in quel momento. E' più un urlo disperato di dolore a chi non vuole capire, a chi evita di capire, è un ruggito che può essere fatale.
La gente non ti aiuta se non stai male fisicamente, la gente ti ignora se stai male dentro, perchè è un  male da poco.
Margherita, non perdere i  tuoi sogni, il dolore permane te lo giuro, non andrà via in fretta, anzi non andrà mai via, ma lo potrai mettere in un cassetto, ben conoscia però che chi ti ha fatto del male non dovrà mai e poi mai tirarlo fuori.
Purtroppo il mio dolore fu tirato fuori da quel cassetto, ed ora soffro per tutto quello che ho sofferto in passato, difenditi ma fidati di chi è una persona fidata, non dare per scontato che bisogna rispettare tutti, rispetta solo chi merita rispetto, fidati sono di chi merita fiducia e non credere mai a quello che ti viene detto, credi solo a quello che vedi.
Un abbraccio  anche tutto quello che ho scritto, mi ha fatto un poco male.


----------



## Alispezzate (11 Dicembre 2010)

Ma quando passa... ? Non passa. Questa è una riflessione sul fatto che non passa. I mesi passano.... ma il pensiero rimane. Lui ha visitato la vagina di un'altra. C'è poco da fare. E' un pensiero che non mi abbandona: tutte le volte che si avvicina a me, io vedo l'altra. Immagino che si toccano, che si avvinghiano. Non c'è una volta che non finisce con le lacrime. Lui avvicina e piango. Un pianto silenzioso, senza voce. Poi se ne va e tutto si blocca: d'improvviso questo pensiero torna a farsi piccino, disperso tra altri pensieri, placato e nascosto dietro qualche sorriso. A parole, tutto sembra riaffrontabile. Mi dico che non lo farà piu. Ma ogni volta che si avvicina, torna ad essere il mio unico pensiero. E credo che sarà cosi ancora per molto....


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ma quando passa... ? Non passa. Questa è una riflessione sul fatto che non passa. I mesi passano.... ma il pensiero rimane. *Lui ha visitato la vagina di un'altra. *C'è poco da fare. E' un pensiero che non mi abbandona: tutte le volte che si avvicina a me, io vedo l'altra. Immagino che si toccano, che si avvinghiano. Non c'è una volta che non finisce con le lacrime. Lui avvicina e piango. Un pianto silenzioso, senza voce. Poi se ne va e tutto si blocca: d'improvviso questo pensiero torna a farsi piccino, disperso tra altri pensieri, placato e nascosto dietro qualche sorriso. A parole, tutto sembra riaffrontabile. Mi dico che non lo farà piu. Ma ogni volta che si avvicina, torna ad essere il mio unico pensiero. E credo che sarà cosi ancora per molto....



Cristosanto Ali :uhoh:
































Pero' fa ridere pensandoci, scusa :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ma quando passa... ? Non passa. Questa è una riflessione sul fatto che non passa. I mesi passano.... ma il pensiero rimane. *Lui ha visitato la vagina di un'altra*. C'è poco da fare. E' un pensiero che non mi abbandona: tutte le volte che si avvicina a me, io vedo l'altra. Immagino che si toccano, che si avvinghiano. Non c'è una volta che non finisce con le lacrime. Lui avvicina e piango. Un pianto silenzioso, senza voce. Poi se ne va e tutto si blocca: d'improvviso questo pensiero torna a farsi piccino, disperso tra altri pensieri, placato e nascosto dietro qualche sorriso. A parole, tutto sembra riaffrontabile. Mi dico che non lo farà piu. Ma ogni volta che si avvicina, torna ad essere il mio unico pensiero. E credo che sarà cosi ancora per molto....




Alispezzate, con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore....

....era solo una vagina.

ehm..... quelle che aveva visitato prima di te?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ma quando passa... ? Non passa. Questa è una riflessione sul fatto che non passa. I mesi passano.... ma il pensiero rimane. Lui ha visitato la vagina di un'altra. C'è poco da fare. E' un pensiero che non mi abbandona: tutte le volte che si avvicina a me, io vedo l'altra. Immagino che si toccano, che si avvinghiano. Non c'è una volta che non finisce con le lacrime. Lui avvicina e piango. Un pianto silenzioso, senza voce. Poi se ne va e tutto si blocca: d'improvviso questo pensiero torna a farsi piccino, disperso tra altri pensieri, placato e nascosto dietro qualche sorriso. A parole, tutto sembra riaffrontabile. Mi dico che non lo farà piu. Ma ogni volta che si avvicina, torna ad essere il mio unico pensiero. E credo che sarà cosi ancora per molto....


Ma lui fa il ginecologo?
QUesto pensiero è un parto della tua mente.
Non ha alcuna attinenza con la realtà fattene una ragione. XD
Pensa ad altro no?
Pensa a quanti ometti ci stanno in giro...
che te frega della vagina altrui?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Dicembre 2010)

Io invece quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita dopo per un po' di tempo volevo sempre fare sesso con mio marito... non so, forse volevo dimostrare qualcosa...


----------



## Alispezzate (11 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cristosanto Ali :uhoh:
> 
> Pero' fa ridere pensandoci, scusa :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Beh si, in effetti ero un pò cinica quando l'ho scritto... no problem :up:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alispezzate, con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore....
> 
> ....era solo una vagina.
> 
> ehm..... quelle che aveva visitato prima di te?


E ma quelle erano vagine passate, lontane nel tempo... questa invece si è intrufolata nel periodo della nostra storia... e pensa che almeno sta tipa è distante almeno almeno 250 km da dove stiamo noi, quindi è come se fosse irreale...ma poi ecco, questa immagine cruda di loro che lo fanno mi riporta un pò alla realtà..



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui fa il ginecologo?
> QUesto pensiero è un parto della tua mente.
> Non ha alcuna attinenza con la realtà fattene una ragione. XD
> Pensa ad altro no?
> ...


ahahaaha, forse è un ginecologo mancato, chi lo sa... Forse ogni tanto ha bisogno di visitare nuovi lidi... Cmq hai ragione, basta pensare alla vagina guastafeste dell'est europa. 
Altri ometti... magari migliori. Si, sarebbe meglio se pensassi a questo


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io invece quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita dopo per un po' di tempo volevo sempre fare sesso con mio marito... non so, forse volevo dimostrare qualcosa...


Tu non sai cosa scatenò in me quella notte che lei tornò e io mi accorsi che appunto aveva fatto qualcosa di strano...tu non lo sai...mi si scatenò una cosa così...
Ah si? Ti sei fatta visitare la vagina? Ora mi riapproprio io della medesima XD.

Tu quintina sei stata saggia!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Beh si, in effetti ero un pò cinica quando l'ho scritto... no problem :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo...no?
Insomma diciamocelo no?
Un conto è na scappatella sventata, na mattana, na botta di allegria, un scivolone ecc..ecc..ecc...
Un conto è sventare una relazione di anni eh?

Come dire c'è "infedeltà" e infedeltà...
Ma ancora non capisco come mai sti peni e vagine che si incontrano scatenino tutto sto dolore...

Io ho provato che so dolore e sofferenza, quando si inizia a discutere e per cazzate si arriva a ferirsi, a parlarsi con rabbia e livore, come due persone che si sfidano, si disprezzano, si odiano e non come due innamorati, XD.

Tradimento è anche dar da intendere...no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non sai cosa scatenò in me quella notte che lei tornò e io mi accorsi che appunto aveva fatto qualcosa di strano...tu non lo sai...mi si scatenò una cosa così...
> Ah si? Ti sei fatta visitare la vagina? *Ora mi riapproprio io della medesima XD*.
> 
> Tu quintina sei stata saggia!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho una piccola cosa da dire che potrebbe essere orribile peer Margherita. Essere più cinici per certe persone equivale nel fare una brutta strada verso una brutta fine, un qualcosa di inconcepibile. Mai chiesto cosa muove un suicida? Ecco, proprio questo diventare cinico...perdere sogni necessari per vivere, perchè c'è gente che non ne ha bisogno e vive in quanto respira, c'è gente che ha bisogno di un astratto per vivere, non è un optional della vita, semplicemente è come aria. Io ho perdonato  nel breve termine, si perdonai e sono stato anche perfetto in questo...non ho capito però la violenza di lei quando dissi che non potevo stare con lei e dopo 1 anno in cui non stavo così male senza dire nulla ho fatto il mio primo tentativo di suicidio. Non era una fuga da qualcosa, era un sentimento di vuoto incolmabile dentro di me, come se mi avessero portato via quella scintilla che mi serviva per vedere le cose, come se mi avessero asportato il senso della cose. Ogni santo giorno svegliarmi, studiare (con poco risultato visto che non stavo così male, ma stavo comunque male).
> Il terzo tentativo di suicidio, molto più cruento ha fatto intendere a chi mi era vicino che io avessi seri problemi e non tutti quei luoghi comuni di cu parlano le persone. Si dice che un suicida cerca  di attirare  l'attenzione? Falso! Non sapete come fa male  arrivare in quel momento. E' più un urlo disperato di dolore a chi non vuole capire, a chi evita di capire, è un ruggito che può essere fatale.
> La gente non ti aiuta se non stai male fisicamente, la gente ti ignora se stai male dentro, perchè è un  male da poco.
> Margherita, non perdere i  tuoi sogni, il dolore permane te lo giuro, non andrà via in fretta, anzi non andrà mai via, ma lo potrai mettere in un cassetto, ben conoscia però che chi ti ha fatto del male non dovrà mai e poi mai tirarlo fuori.
> ...


Ho provato sulla mia pelle che per le "malattie dell'anima" puoi fare a dare tutto e non e' mai abbastanza. Non basta mai, e quello che fai non cambia molto la situazione di partenza. E' come lottare contro i mulini a vento.
Io adesso do quello che posso, perche' comunque amo, ma questo e' quello che posso dare e lo faccio con piacere. E stop ai sensi di colpa.


----------



## Sabina (13 Dicembre 2010)

Caro Alce, io stò vivendo la tua stessa situazione, l'unica differenza é che tu hai "retto" per 27 anni , io dopo 10 anni stò scoppiando...
Mi sono sposata a 21 anni, a 25 ero già madre, non sono pentita delle mie scelte (anche se col senno di poi qualche anno in più apetterei) sono felice sopratutto di avere una figlia grandicella alla mia età, ma mi sono resa conto che ciò a 20 anni mi faceva star bene a 33 non mi basta più.
Voglio coltivare le mie passioni che ho accantonato per anni per dedicarmi ad altro, ma sopratutto voglio condividerle con qualcun'altro ma so di non poterlo fare con mio marito perché i limiti negli anni sono affiorati e non riesco più a far finta di nulla, é dura e ti capisco...
A me sembra di vivere una vita che non é la mia.[/QUOTE]

Trova spazi per i tuoi interessi. Anche farli da sola.... io preferisco essere sola, poi nel cammino si conoscono nuove persone (non intendo con questo amanti) che stimolano a confronti e crescita personale. Io i miei spazi li ho sempre avuti, ora ne ho maggiore esigenza da quando il mio impegno familiare e' aumentato. Ma si trovano lo stesso.
Poi se ti accorgerai che con tuo marito proprio non va.......


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Caro Alce, io stò vivendo la tua stessa situazione, l'unica differenza é che tu hai "retto" per 27 anni , io dopo 10 anni stò scoppiando...
> Mi sono sposata a 21 anni, a 25 ero già madre, non sono pentita delle mie scelte (anche se col senno di poi qualche anno in più apetterei) sono felice sopratutto di avere una figlia grandicella alla mia età, ma mi sono resa conto che ciò a 20 anni mi faceva star bene a 33 non mi basta più.
> Voglio coltivare le mie passioni che ho accantonato per anni per dedicarmi ad altro, ma sopratutto voglio condividerle con qualcun'altro ma so di non poterlo fare con mio marito perché i limiti negli anni sono affiorati e non riesco più a far finta di nulla, é dura e ti capisco...
> A me sembra di vivere una vita che non é la mia.


Trova spazi per i tuoi interessi. Anche farli da sola.... io preferisco essere sola, poi nel cammino si conoscono nuove persone (non intendo con questo amanti) che stimolano a confronti e crescita personale. Io i miei spazi li ho sempre avuti, ora ne ho maggiore esigenza da quando il mio impegno familiare e' aumentato. Ma si trovano lo stesso.
Poi se ti accorgerai che con tuo marito proprio non va.......[/QUOTE]

Se tuo marito non va...lascialo andareeeee...se tuo marito non va...lascialo andareeeee...:mexican:


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

ma accade anche a voi di non provare più gioia? ho fatto la scelta di perdonare e di tenere unita la famiglia, soprattutto per mio figlio, è un bambino che si merita di avere una mamma e un papà, ha bisogno di serenità.
Ma non provo gioia dentro di me, c'è sempre l'ombra del male che mi ha fatto, la vita mi sembra un grande imbroglio. Lavoro, torno a casa, mi occupo di mio figlio e di mio marito, passiamo bei momenti in compagnia di amici ecc ecc. ma io non provo gioia...
Credo in Dio e mi dico, come è possibile che il perdono, l'accogliere a braccia aperte colui che ti ha fatto del male non porti con sè serenità, la pace dell'animo, perchè la gioia mi sembra un paradiso perduto per sempre?
Lui non si accorge di questo stato d'animo, quando avevo provato a parlargliene, continuava a dire "è stato un errore, guardiamo avanti al nostro futuro ecc.ecc." Ho perso voglia di confidarmi con lui, ho capito che non sa dare di più di quello che sta dando.
Ma perchè dentro di me non c'è spazio per la felicità - parola grossa - non c'è spazio almeno per un po' di gioia?
 mi sembra che tutto sia per me irrimediabilmente perduto, anche se lui è accanto a me e di notte mi stringe la mano è come se io stringessi la mano a un traditore, un imbroglione... 
Dio mio, possibile seguire i tuoi insegnamenti procuri tanta morte nel cuore?


----------



## oceansize (13 Dicembre 2010)

da quello che scrivi però non sembra che tu l'abbia perdonato. scusa non ho letto il il thread, immagino ti sia stato già detto.

edit: forse proprio non puoi e non vuoi. visto quanto può essere stato vigliacco e meschino, non puoi proprio andare oltre, accettarlo. solo così potresti tornare a fidarti, ma non è detto che accada. è comunque un rischio, sei disposta a correrlo?


----------



## aristocat (13 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> *Ma quando passa... ? Non passa. Questa è una riflessione sul fatto che non passa. I mesi passano.... ma il pensiero rimane. *Lui ha visitato la vagina di un'altra. C'è poco da fare. E' un pensiero che non mi abbandona: tutte le volte che si avvicina a me, io vedo l'altra. Immagino che si toccano, che si avvinghiano. Non c'è una volta che non finisce con le lacrime. *Lui si avvicina e piango.* Un pianto silenzioso, senza voce. Poi se ne va e tutto si blocca: d'improvviso questo pensiero torna a farsi piccino, disperso tra altri pensieri, placato e nascosto dietro qualche sorriso. A parole, tutto sembra riaffrontabile. *Mi dico che non lo farà piu. Ma ogni volta che si avvicina, torna ad essere il mio unico pensiero*. E credo che sarà cosi ancora per molto....


Ma scusa Alispezzate, se ci stai così male hai pensato a un periodo di "stacco" da lui, per prendere le distanze da questo tormento? 
Ci sono casi in cui ragionare "a mente fredda" e senza la vicinanza di chi ti ha scombussolato l'animo, può aiutare a capire meglio quello che vuoi davvero dalla vita ... :idea: specie adesso che hai 27 anni e tutto da costruire...


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

non si tratta di una questione di fiducia, non è che io non abbia fiducia in lui, che abbia paura che possa farlo ancora. non è questo il problema.
il problema è come mi sento io "dentro". E' morta la gioia. L'ho accolto, ma violentando letteralmentre il mio istinto di non vederlo mai più, di cancellarlo dalla mia vita, pur continuando a volergli bene. 
Il volergli bene non mi procura gioia, ma sofferenza


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> non si tratta di una questione di fiducia, non è che io non abbia fiducia in lui, che abbia paura che possa farlo ancora. non è questo il problema.
> il problema è come mi sento io "dentro". E' morta la gioia. L'ho accolto, ma violentando letteralmentre il mio istinto di non vederlo mai più, di cancellarlo dalla mia vita, pur continuando a volergli bene.
> Il volergli bene non mi procura gioia, ma sofferenza


Posso dirti una cosa? per far avere a tuo figlio una madre ed un padre uniti...hai tolto a tuo figlio una madre felice. pensaci bene, non sarebbe triste tuo figlio per questo? Sinceramente? Io si! E' lui che ha sbagliato, è lui a cui imputare la fine di tutto, non sei tu, non sei tu che se non lo accetti distruggi una famiglia, è il traditore che ha scelto tradendo di distruggere la famiglia. Quelli che la superano lo fanno per miracolo divino che il tradito è passato oltre, ma non è dovere di un tradito di farlo, ricordatelo.
Il concetto di perdono cristiano non è quello che hai fatto tu, tu non lo hai perdonato per il perdono, lo hai perdonato per tuo figlio...senza di esso non lo avresti fatto ed è qui che pecchi.


----------



## aristocat (13 Dicembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Margherita, io non so rispondere alla tua domanda semplicemente *perché mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione*. [...]


Però Luigi, proprio la stessa situazione... non so :condom:
 mi pare di ricordare che tua moglie non si è pentita davvero di quello che ha fatto. In fondo [parole tue] lei avrebbe deciso di restare con te perchè il suo amante non aveva il coraggio di mollare tutto per lei...

Così come ha fatto il marito di Margherita, tua moglie ti ha dato segnali di amore nei tuoi confronti? Sta cercando di ridarti ogni certezza [così come fa il marito di margherita] sul fatto che sei tu l'unico uomo che ama?


----------



## disperata54 (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> non si tratta di una questione di fiducia, non è che io non abbia fiducia in lui, che abbia paura che possa farlo ancora. non è questo il problema.
> il problema è come mi sento io "dentro". E' morta la gioia. L'ho accolto, ma violentando letteralmentre il mio istinto di non vederlo mai più, di cancellarlo dalla mia vita, pur continuando a volergli bene.
> Il volergli bene non mi procura gioia, ma sofferenza


 mi rendo conto sempre di piu' che non esiste piu'< NOI> ma siamo solo io e lui e l'altra ........e penso ,,(spero di sbagliarmi) che l' altra ci sara' sempre anche se non piu' fisicamente,  ma la sua ombra e' onnipresente, per quanto cerco di cancellarla , la sua presenza ci sta'............e mi da' un dolore perenne DENTRO non mi fa vivere e' un pensiero fisso


----------



## aristocat (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa? per far avere a tuo figlio una madre ed un padre uniti...hai tolto a tuo figlio una madre felice. pensaci bene, non sarebbe triste tuo figlio per questo? Sinceramente? Io si! *E' lui che ha sbagliato, è lui a cui imputare la fine di tutto, non sei tu, non sei tu che se non lo accetti distruggi una famiglia, è il traditore che ha scelto tradendo di distruggere la famiglia.* Quelli che la superano lo fanno per miracolo divino che il tradito è passato oltre, ma non è dovere di un tradito di farlo, ricordatelo.
> Il concetto di perdono cristiano non è quello che hai fatto tu, tu non lo hai perdonato per il perdono, lo hai perdonato per tuo figlio...senza di esso non lo avresti fatto ed è qui che pecchi.


Daniele, però c'è da dire che il marito di Margherita (pur avendo fatto la cazzata) ci si sta mettendo con le unghie e con i denti per farsi perdonare, per dimostrare a sua moglie che la ama, che lei è l'unica degna del suo amore. 

Non è come in altre storie che abbiamo letto (esempio: moglie di Luigi III), dove certi adulteri tornano a casa soprattutto - pare - per ripiego e convenienza... più che per "amore ritrovato"...

Diamogli atto, a quest'uomo, che sta compiendo il giusto percorso, che ora agisce in buona fede e che Margherita non può ignorare così tutto questo...:singleeye:

Io resto sempre dell'idea che c'è tradimento e tradimento, adulterio e adulterio... le storie non sono tutte identiche ...


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele, hai ragione, l'ho fatto per mio figlio.
Con altri uomini, in passato, quando succedeva una cosa del genere, troncavo subito la relazione e anche quando poi si pentivano di avermi tradita e mi cercavano disperatamente, io non sono tornata sui miei passi.
In fondo al mio animo credo che chi tradisce in realtà ha smesso di amare. Forse sbaglio, forse sono troppo categorica, forse.
Ma sono una povera donna anch'io, vorrei avere la grandezza di Cristo, vorrei avere il cuore grande, invece sono una piccola cosa, piccola e schiacciata dalla menzogna di mio marito e sempre con l'immagine di lui che fa l'amore con un altra. 
E poi non so più giudicare, non so più interpretare la realtà. Lui è con me. Dice che è con me perchè mi ama, ma non riesco più a dare "valore" alle cose che dice, nè alle cose che fa. Mi dimostra affetto, nel momento in cui me lo dimostra mi sembra che tutto sia passato, ma dopo cinque minuti non ci credo più a quello che ha detto. Tutto viene inghiottito dal ricordo di quello che ho vissuto, che come un'ombra gigantesca divora le sue parole. Dove sta la realtà? Chi è lui? perchè è con me? perchè non è stato fuori di casa? perchè non ha continuato la relazione con l'altra? perchè, perchè...Cosa è vero e cosa è falso? 
Che casino, ragazzi, che caos


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> non si tratta di una questione di fiducia, *E quello e' un duro e pesante lavoro che spetta a lui fare*, *tutto da solo, riconquistarsi la fiducia ci vuole mooolto tempo*. non è che io non abbia fiducia in lui, che abbia paura che possa farlo ancora. non è questo il problema.
> il problema è come mi sento io "dentro". E' morta la gioia. L'ho accolto, ma *violentando* letteralmentre il mio istinto di non vederlo mai più, di cancellarlo dalla mia vita, pur continuando a volergli bene.
> Il volergli bene non mi procura gioia, ma sofferenza


Io ho violentato i piei pricimpi, mai e poi mai ci avrei creduto, ma l'ho fatto ... per amore si fa questo ed altro Margherita  se lui sara' all'altezza di tutto ritornerete ad esserei sereni ed ad amarvi di nuovo ... entrambi non siete piu' gli stessi, sarete piu' maturi con una esperienza in piu' ... il rapporto che avevate prima e' perso, ora vi tocca una nuova partenza e, si spera che questa partenza sia piu' sincera e leale della prima.

Auguri!


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Daniele, hai ragione, l'ho fatto per mio figlio.
> Con altri uomini, in passato, quando succedeva una cosa del genere, troncavo subito la relazione e anche quando poi si pentivano di avermi tradita e mi cercavano disperatamente, io non sono tornata sui miei passi.
> In fondo al mio animo credo che chi tradisce in realtà ha smesso di amare. Forse sbaglio, forse sono troppo categorica, forse.
> Ma sono una povera donna anch'io, vorrei avere la grandezza di Cristo, vorrei avere il cuore grande, invece sono una piccola cosa, piccola e schiacciata dalla menzogna di mio marito e sempre con l'immagine di lui che fa l'amore con un altra.
> ...



Porta pazienza  lo sappiamo tutti ch'e' dura ... anche per lui e' dura lo sai?


----------



## aristocat (13 Dicembre 2010)

Margherita, secondo me molto dipende dal tuo carattere. 

Diciamo che di certe cose te ne accorgi, se c'è vero amore negli occhi di tuo marito e voglia di ricominciare... te ne accorgi.
Se vedi che è spesso sovrappensiero, con occhio assente, triste che pensa a chissàchi, chissàcosa già il tuo rancore avrebbe più fondatezza.

Ma tieni conto che le persone possono cambiare, sbagliare e pentirsi.
Tieni conto che c'è scappatella e scappatella.
C'è il momento di stanchezza e non necessariamente significa che è tutto finito....

Comunque spesso il problema del rancore e della voglia di rivalsa/risarcimento è soprattutto dentro di noi. 
Qualcuno disse che il più grande nemico è dentro di noi...:condom:


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

mah, sarà dura anche per lui, ma a me non sembra. non mi è sembrato sofferente neanche un momento. Neanche quando ho scoperto quello che stava facendo. La sua reazione era stata di incazzatura totale, mi dava della visionaria, della squilibrata, diceva che non era niente vero, era incazzato come un drago. poi ha confessato, l'ho cacciato fuori casa, è uscito di casa come se la vittima fosse lui, vittima di mie paranoie, è stato via un giorno, poi è tornato con la coda fra le gambe, ha confessato, ha detto che aveva sbagliato a fare tutto di nascosto, ma si era follemente innamorato dell'altra, aveva capito che non mi amava più, che aveva incontrato l'anima gemella, che avava fatto una fatica tremenda per conquistarla perchè lei non ne voleva sapere (che stronzo, ma non poteva tacere su questo particolare?!)
Mi aveva chiesto di tornare in casa perchè non si trovava bene da solo, gli mancava la casa, il figlio, aveva paura di non farcela economicamente a vivere da solo! anche se l'amore per me era finito, diceva che aveva sbagliato... poi nel giro di un mese dice che era stata solo un'ubriacatura, che amava me. 
Ma non l'ho mai visto piangere una volta. Invece io ho pianto sì, per più di un anno, un interminabile schifoso anno di dolore....
Chi è costui? E io chi sono? Chi è questo che si innamora dell'anima gemella, che una volta scoperta la tresca l'anima gemella non c'è più?
Ma come si fa a comportarsi così? Ma non è un cretino allo stato puro? O è un delinquente? Chi ho sposato?


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> mah, sarà dura anche per lui, ma a me non sembra. non mi è sembrato sofferente neanche un momento. Neanche quando ho scoperto quello che stava facendo. La sua reazione era stata di incazzatura totale, mi dava della visionaria, della squilibrata, diceva che non era niente vero, era incazzato come un drago. poi ha confessato, l'ho cacciato fuori casa, è uscito di casa come se la vittima fosse lui, vittima di mie paranoie, è stato via un giorno, poi è tornato con la coda fra le gambe, ha confessato, ha detto che aveva sbagliato a fare tutto di nascosto, ma si era follemente innamorato dell'altra, aveva capito che non mi amava più, che aveva incontrato l'anima gemella, che avava fatto una fatica tremenda per conquistarla perchè lei non ne voleva sapere (che stronzo, ma non poteva tacere su questo particolare?!)
> Mi aveva chiesto di tornare in casa perchè non si trovava bene da solo, gli mancava la casa, il figlio, aveva paura di non farcela economicamente a vivere da solo! anche se l'amore per me era finito, diceva che aveva sbagliato... poi nel giro di un mese dice che era stata solo un'ubriacatura, che amava me.
> Ma non l'ho mai visto piangere una volta. Invece io ho pianto sì, per più di un anno, un interminabile schifoso anno di dolore....
> Chi è costui? E io chi sono? Chi è questo che si innamora dell'anima gemella, che una volta scoperta la tresca l'anima gemella non c'è più?
> Ma come si fa a comportarsi così? Ma non è un cretino allo stato puro? O è un delinquente? Chi ho sposato?


è un cretino. ma detto questo, spostiamo un attimo l'attenzione su di te: perché stai con lui?
e non perché stai ancora o comunque, ma perché stai con lui..


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

perchè gli voglio bene. 
ma non ne ho gioia. 
o forse voglio bene a quello che era o credevo lui fosse, prima di quello che è successo.
Ma chi era? E io chi sono?


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

e poi, perchè sto con lui?. c'è anche un'altra risposta. 
sono così scazzata e disamorata della vita che in questo periodo non so neanche quello che vorrei. 
l'unica cosa che vorrei è non averlo mai sposato, anzi, non averlo mai neanche conosciuto. tornare indietro nel tempo, riavvolgere la pellicola della mia vita, come fosse un film. e distruggerla


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> mah, sarà dura anche per lui, ma a me non sembra. non mi è sembrato sofferente neanche un momento. Neanche quando ho scoperto quello che stava facendo. La sua reazione era stata di incazzatura totale, mi dava della visionaria, della squilibrata, diceva che non era niente vero, era incazzato come un drago. poi ha confessato, l'ho cacciato fuori casa, è uscito di casa come se la vittima fosse lui, vittima di mie paranoie, è stato via un giorno, poi è tornato con la coda fra le gambe, ha confessato, ha detto che aveva sbagliato a fare tutto di nascosto, ma si era follemente innamorato dell'altra, aveva capito che non mi amava più, che aveva incontrato l'anima gemella, che avava fatto una fatica tremenda per conquistarla perchè lei non ne voleva sapere (che stronzo, ma non poteva tacere su questo particolare?!) *SI, hai ragione, e' stata una vigliaccata.*
> Mi aveva chiesto di tornare in casa perchè non si trovava bene da solo, gli mancava la casa, il figlio, aveva paura di non farcela economicamente a vivere da solo! anche se l'amore per me era finito, diceva che aveva sbagliato... poi nel giro di un mese dice che era stata solo un'ubriacatura, che amava me. *Forse si era fatto bene i conti *
> Ma non l'ho mai visto piangere una volta. Invece io ho pianto sì, per più di un anno, un interminabile schifoso anno di dolore.... *Ci sono uomini che pensano di perdere la loro mascolinita' piangendo*, *che stupidi.*
> Chi è costui? E io chi sono? *Chi è questo che si innamora dell'anima gemella, che una volta scoperta la tresca l'anima gemella non c'è più?*
> Ma come si fa a comportarsi così? Ma non è un cretino allo stato puro? O è un delinquente? Chi ho sposato?


Era tutto il frutto del proibito, scoperto l'altarino ha perso di fascino la storia 


Hai sposato un uomo che e' stato sleale con te e, che ha fatto uno scivolone nella merda ... ora tocca a lui rialzarsi e pulirsi a nuovo, tu puoi solo prendere nota e se ti va, accettarlo, oppure rifiutare e rifarti una vita altrove ... prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2010)

Margherita...che dirti, il fatto che sia tornato per il figlio...per paura di non farcela economicamente lo avrebbe spedito nel mio caso fuori di casa senza passare dal via...ma sei tu a pensarci, non io.


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> perchè gli voglio bene.
> ma non ne ho gioia.
> o forse voglio bene a quello che era o credevo lui fosse, prima di quello che è successo.
> *Ma chi era? E io chi sono?*


inzio con il dirti che passa e ci devi credere.
ma la cosa più importante è quello che farai TU mentre passa.
rivoluziona la tua vita, partendo dal fatto che se non hai gioia la gioia c'è lo stesso, ed è in tante cose.. per la gioia basta che tu usi quello che lui ti ha smosso nell'anima.
sai, le persone bastonate e tradite hanno un dono straordinario e cioè sentono anche gli altri, avendo perso quella corazza che la sicurezza sentimentale dà e sai, anche gli innamorati vivono uno stato straordinario simile, ma sono troppo presi dall'oggetto del loro amore per "aprirsi" agli altri, se non in rari casi.
usa questa magnifica limpidezza di emozioni che vivi per far nascere in te occasioni di vita per te importanti e non barricarti MAI dietro al tuo dolore, seppur condivisibile e comprensibile.
solo questo.


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Margherita...che dirti, il fatto che sia tornato per il figlio...per paura di non farcela economicamente lo avrebbe spedito nel mio caso fuori di casa senza passare dal via...ma sei tu a pensarci, non io.


la carità e la comprensione abitano anche il tuo cuore, solo che non lo sai -ancora.


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> e poi, perchè sto con lui?. c'è anche un'altra risposta.
> sono così scazzata e disamorata della vita che in questo periodo non so neanche quello che vorrei.
> l'unica cosa che vorrei è non averlo mai sposato, anzi, non averlo mai neanche conosciuto. tornare indietro nel tempo, riavvolgere la pellicola della mia vita, come fosse un film. e distruggerla


sbagliato su tutti i fronti.
non si scappa, sai?
non scappare mai. semmai impara e usa quello che hai dentro per diventare una persona ancora migliore. l'odio è la peggiore delle condanne che noi ci infliggiamo.


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la carità e la comprensione abitano anche il tuo cuore, solo che non lo sai -ancora.


Anna, ho imparato che il mio dolore non vale nessuno...nessuno ha diritto di farmi del male e fottersene ed il miglor metodo e non farsi fare del male e non essere toccabili da nessuno...con tutti i problemi che concerne questa modalità di vita.


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, ho imparato che il mio dolore non vale nessuno...nessuno ha diritto di farmi del male e fottersene ed *il miglor metodo e non farsi fare del male e non essere toccabili da nessuno*...con tutti i problemi che concerne questa modalità di vita.



Queste sono le scelte che fanno i vigliacchi Daniele ... la vita e' una continua lotta/sfida e va affrontata, fin nel momento che si nasce si lotta.


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, ho imparato che il mio dolore non vale nessuno...nessuno ha diritto di farmi del male e fottersene ed il miglor metodo e non farsi fare del male e non essere toccabili da nessuno...con tutti i problemi che concerne questa modalità di vita.


perché vuoi restare un fanciullino.
l'uomo è toccabile in tutto, tranne nella sua essenza di uomo.
tira fuori il bel uomo che potenzialmente sei, invece di continuare a farti del male.


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

daniele, gli ho spesso ricordato, difronte alle sue dichiarazoni di amore nei miei confronti, che quando mi aveva chiesto di tornare a casa aveva tirato fuori l'aspetto economico della sua scelta. Ha attribuito quelle affermazioni al fatto che era "fuori di testa", se le è rimangiate, come si è rimangiato tutto l'amore "puro" che provava per l'altra.
Io in realtà credo proprio che in quel momento sia stato preso dalla paura di perdere stabilità economica e che l'altra donna non gli ha dato "sicurezze" neanche affettive. Ma è possibile che tutto l'amore che provava per lei sia svanito come neve al sole di fronte alla paura di tirare la cinghia? che cavolo di amore provava per lei? era brutta come il veleno, grassa e grossa come un bisonte eppure era la sua anima gemella...
pensa che mi aveva raccontato la fatica che ci aveva messo per conquistarla per scagionarla, per assumersi tutta la responsabilità di quella storia, per tenerla "alta" ai miei occhi, per farmi vedere che era una persona speciale e non una troiaccia come io la definivo.
Lui ora vorrebbe che considerassi tutte le cose cattive che ha detto come frutto di una sua "malattia", liquida tutto con un "ero fuori di testa". Ma quello che ha fatto in quei mesi lo ha calcolato e progettato molto bene, con piena consapevolezza. Più che matto, in quei giorni era perfettamente in sè e di una lucidità diabolica. 
Come posso credere all'errore di percoso? 
Ma so che prima o poi verrò fuori da questa situazione. Non so come, mio Dio. Non sono lucida. Queste esperienze mi fanno dubitare della mia capacità di discernimento


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna, de dovessi farlo verrebbe fuori anche qualcosa di orribile. Io nacondo dentro di me una voglia di qualcosa di innegabilmente brutto, di malvagio che rigetto di continuo ed è per questo che non voglio più espormi. L'ultima volta è quasi uscita fuori quella rabbia e se fosse successo...sarebbero morte almeno 3 persone, avevo creato tutti i piani, avevo le competenze e la capacità ed avevo creato l'esca...orribile a dirsi ma io stavo davvero organizzando un omicidio...di un mio omonimo e dopo sarebbe venuto il momento dell'altro uomo, dopo la prova generale. Io ricaccio ogni giorno dentro questa rabbia, la ricaccio ma pretendo dagli altri la sensibilità di non infastidirmi in questa lotta o di non prenderla alla leggera.


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> daniele, gli ho spesso ricordato, difronte alle sue dichiarazoni di amore nei miei confronti, che quando mi aveva chiesto di tornare a casa aveva tirato fuori l'aspetto economico della sua scelta. Ha attribuito quelle affermazioni al fatto che era "fuori di testa", se le è rimangiate, come si è rimangiato tutto l'amore "puro" che provava per l'altra.
> Io in realtà credo proprio che in quel momento sia stato preso dalla paura di perdere stabilità economica e che l'altra donna non gli ha dato "sicurezze" neanche affettive. Ma è possibile che tutto l'amore che provava per lei sia svanito come neve al sole di fronte alla paura di tirare la cinghia? che cavolo di amore provava per lei? era brutta come il veleno, grassa e grossa come un bisonte eppure era la sua anima gemella...
> pensa che mi aveva raccontato la fatica che ci aveva messo per conquistarla per scagionarla, per assumersi tutta la responsabilità di quella storia, per tenerla "alta" ai miei occhi, per farmi vedere che era una persona speciale e non una troiaccia come io la definivo.
> Lui ora vorrebbe che considerassi tutte le cose cattive che ha detto come frutto di una sua "malattia", liquida tutto con un "ero fuori di testa". Ma quello che ha fatto in quei mesi lo ha calcolato e progettato molto bene, con piena consapevolezza. Più che matto, in quei giorni era perfettamente in sè e di una lucidità diabolica.
> ...


No no, fidati di lui che era fuori come un balcone, lo ha spesso detto anche il papero e ci credo!!!! Sono come ormonalmente impazziti, ebbri della euforia ce delle sesazioni possono dare...ecco perchè io rifuggo da esse, si vive meglio.


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> daniele, gli ho spesso ricordato, difronte alle sue dichiarazoni di amore nei miei confronti, che quando mi aveva chiesto di tornare a casa aveva tirato fuori l'aspetto economico della sua scelta. Ha attribuito quelle affermazioni al fatto che era "fuori di testa", se le è rimangiate, come si è rimangiato tutto l'amore "puro" che provava per l'altra.
> Io in realtà credo proprio che in quel momento sia stato preso dalla paura di perdere stabilità economica e che l'altra donna non gli ha dato "sicurezze" neanche affettive. Ma è possibile che tutto l'amore che provava per lei sia svanito come neve al sole di fronte alla paura di tirare la cinghia? che cavolo di amore provava per lei? era brutta come il veleno, grassa e grossa come un bisonte eppure era la sua anima gemella...
> pensa che mi aveva raccontato la fatica che ci aveva messo per conquistarla per scagionarla, per assumersi tutta la responsabilità di quella storia, per tenerla "alta" ai miei occhi, per farmi vedere che era una persona speciale e non una troiaccia come io la definivo.
> Lui ora vorrebbe che considerassi tutte le cose cattive che ha detto come frutto di una sua "malattia", liquida tutto con un "ero fuori di testa". Ma quello che ha fatto in quei mesi lo ha calcolato e progettato molto bene, con piena consapevolezza. Più che matto, in quei giorni era perfettamente in sè e di una lucidità diabolica.
> ...


ma guarda.. se non altro ti ha detto la verità e io continuo a chiederti perchè stai con lui.
te lo chiderei ogni 5 min se fossi lì.
perché, al di là di quel che lui ha fatto, secondo me, tu continui a scappare da te e non credo di sbagliarmi di molto..


----------



## margherita (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna, le cose che dici so che sono vere, anch'io le penso, un giorno approderò ad esse perchè già altri dolori sconvolgenti che ho vissuto mi hanno portato a quello che dici tu, diventeranno una ricchezza. Ma ora mi sento una foglia calpestata, sola come mai sono stata, con a fianco un deficiente e un figlio da tirare su e a cui insegnare che la vita vale la pena di essere vissuta, mentre l'unica cosa che avrei voglia di dire in piena sincerità è che il mondo è una gran fogna.
Come è faticoso vivere con uno che forse non ti ama, o forse ama solo il tuo stipendio, o vattelapesca cosa ama. Come è faticoso vivere senza l'amore


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, de dovessi farlo verrebbe fuori anche qualcosa di orribile. Io nacondo dentro di me una voglia di qualcosa di innegabilmente brutto, di malvagio che rigetto di continuo ed è per questo che non voglio più espormi. L'ultima volta è quasi uscita fuori quella rabbia e se fosse successo...sarebbero morte almeno 3 persone, avevo creato tutti i piani, avevo le competenze e la capacità ed avevo creato l'esca...orribile a dirsi ma io stavo davvero organizzando un omicidio...di un mio omonimo e dopo sarebbe venuto il momento dell'altro uomo, dopo la prova generale. Io ricaccio ogni giorno dentro questa rabbia, la ricaccio ma pretendo dagli altri la sensibilità di non infastidirmi in questa lotta o di non prenderla alla leggera.


io non ti ho mai preso alla leggera, anche se due papini te li tirerei ogni tanto, specie quando parli di cadaverare gente.
il punto è che te la meni da anni con 'sta storia, ma cacchio, tutta questa energia distruttiva perché non la usi per qualcosa di buono?
la sai la storia del medico ebreo a cui trucidarono la famiglia davanti ai suoi occhi a varsavia?
portato ad auschwitz curò tutti i militari tedeschi che potè, perché capì che solo l'amore cura il male!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda.. se non altro ti ha detto la verità e io continuo a chiederti perchè stai con lui.
> te lo chiderei ogni 5 min se fossi lì.
> perché, al di là di quel che lui ha fatto, secondo me, tu continui a scappare da te e non credo di sbagliarmi di molto..



Anna sta con ancora con lui perche' lo ama, ed il tradimento la rode, la morde dentro ... ricordi me dopo 2 anni come stavo ?


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Anna, le cose che dici so che sono vere, anch'io le penso, un giorno approderò ad esse perchè già altri dolori sconvolgenti che ho vissuto mi hanno portato a quello che dici tu, diventeranno una ricchezza. Ma ora mi sento una foglia calpestata, sola come mai sono stata, con a fianco un deficiente e un figlio da tirare su e a cui insegnare che la vita vale la pena di essere vissuta, mentre l'unica cosa che avrei voglia di dire in piena sincerità è che il mondo è una gran fogna.
> Come è faticoso vivere con uno che forse non ti ama, o forse ama solo il tuo stipendio, o vattelapesca cosa ama. Come è faticoso vivere senza l'amore


cara... è proprio perché sei una persona speciale che soffri come soffri.
i superficiali non soffrono mai, se non per possessività ma se posso darti un consiglio, non cambiare mai!
costruisci su di te. sorridi a tutti, ma prima di tutti a te!


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna sta con ancora con lui perche' lo ama, ed il tradimento la rode, la morde dentro ... ricordi me dopo 2 anni come stavo ?


certo che mi ricordo!
però è vero che il male passa, vero Marì?


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che mi ricordo!
> però è vero che il male passa, vero Marì?


SI, ma ci vuole tempo


----------



## margherita (15 Dicembre 2010)

forse se non gli volessi bene, se cessassi di volergli bene cesserei anche di soffrire. se riuscissi a recidere il legame affettivo che ho con lui, reciderei anche la sofferenza. proverò a staccarmi da lui emotivamente. ci riuscirò? ci si riesce?
certo che continuo a vivere con lui, ce l'ho sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni. 
eppure se incominciassi a vederlo sotto occhi diversi, se accettassi il fatto che mi ha fatto del male, che è un puro e semplice stronzo, incomincerei a smetterla di volergli bene- al di là di tutte le giustificazioni che si cerca di trovare in queste cose, ai bla bla psicologici di cui alla fin fine non me ne frega un bel niente di fronte al dolore enorme che mi ha provocato. 
Ma perchè devo continuare a soffrire? perchè devo continuare a volergli bene? dove sta scritto?
ecco, quando penso che posso smettere di volergli bene, smetto anche di soffrire per quello che mi ha fatto. potessi conservare questo distacco emotivo per una settimana, per un mese... che liberazione sarebbe.
o no?


----------



## Eliade (15 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> eppure se incominciassi a vederlo sotto occhi diversi, se accettassi il fatto che mi ha fatto del male, che è un puro e semplice stronzo, incomincerei a smetterla di volergli bene- al di là di tutte le giustificazioni che si cerca di trovare in queste cose, ai bla bla psicologici di cui alla fin fine non me ne frega un bel niente di fronte al dolore enorme che mi ha provocato.


Oppure sarebbe molto più facile se lui affrontasse la cosa con te...
Magari le moptivazioni che ha addotto non ti hanno minimamente soddisfata e nel tuo profondo non riesci ad accettarlo.


----------



## margherita (15 Dicembre 2010)

ne abbiamo già parlato una infinità di volte. lui conosce i miei stati d'animo, gli ho sempre manifestato i miei sentimenti altalenanti, gli ho detto che gli voglio bene, così come non gli risparmio di dirgli che ci sono momenti che provo un odio sconfinato contro di lui. a volte soffro così tanto che mi alzo dal letto e vado a dormire sul divano pur di non averlo vicino, con un lacerante desiderio di distruggerlo, cancellarlo dalla mia vita.
lui mi guarda impotente e mi dice "non so più cosa fare... è stato un errore...". delle sue motivazioni sul perchè lo ha fatto non so di che cosa farmene, non sono servite a togliermi il dolore, cosa mi serve sentirmi dire "ero fuori di testa, non ragionavo, ho sbagliato..."
lui si gode la casa, il camino acceso, il figlio, la moglie che lo ha accolto, la famiglia salvata e "non capisco perchè io soffro ancora"
io mi porto un masso di cento tonellate e mi sono rotta le palle di volergli bene e di soffrire. quello che lui chiama errore per me è un macigno.non voglio più portarlo. dove lo butto?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> forse se non gli volessi bene, se cessassi di volergli bene cesserei anche di soffrire. se riuscissi a recidere il legame affettivo che ho con lui, reciderei anche la sofferenza. proverò a staccarmi da lui emotivamente. ci riuscirò? ci si riesce?
> certo che continuo a vivere con lui, ce l'ho sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni.
> eppure se incominciassi a vederlo sotto occhi diversi, se accettassi il fatto che mi ha fatto del male, che è un puro e semplice stronzo, incomincerei a smetterla di volergli bene- al di là di tutte le giustificazioni che si cerca di trovare in queste cose, ai bla bla psicologici di cui alla fin fine non me ne frega un bel niente di fronte al dolore enorme che mi ha provocato.
> Ma perchè devo continuare a soffrire? perchè devo continuare a volergli bene? dove sta scritto?
> ...


Ti capisco...mi sento anch'io così con le sigarette eh?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ne abbiamo già parlato una infinità di volte. lui conosce i miei stati d'animo, gli ho sempre manifestato i miei sentimenti altalenanti, gli ho detto che gli voglio bene, così come non gli risparmio di dirgli che ci sono momenti che provo un odio sconfinato contro di lui. a volte soffro così tanto che mi alzo dal letto e vado a dormire sul divano pur di non averlo vicino, con un lacerante desiderio di distruggerlo, cancellarlo dalla mia vita.
> lui mi guarda impotente e mi dice "non so più cosa fare... è stato un errore...". delle sue motivazioni sul perchè lo ha fatto non so di che cosa farmene, non sono servite a togliermi il dolore, cosa mi serve sentirmi dire "ero fuori di testa, non ragionavo, ho sbagliato..."
> lui si gode la casa, il camino acceso, il figlio, la moglie che lo ha accolto, la famiglia salvata e "non capisco perchè io soffro ancora"
> io mi porto un masso di cento tonellate e mi sono rotta le palle di volergli bene e di soffrire. quello che lui chiama errore per me è un macigno.non voglio più portarlo. dove lo butto?


Ma prenditi una vacanza da lui no?
Fate un po di vita separata....sempre lì a pensarci su...
é un macigno perchè tu hai ingigantito una cosa che per lui è un sassolino...


----------



## margherita (15 Dicembre 2010)

ma dai, mi fai ridere, sei simpatico Conte.
che palle che sono, hai ragione, devo distrarmi, farò qualcosa per conto mio, mi prenderò un giorno di ferie e me ne vado a fare un giro al mare e torno la sera.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ma dai, mi fai ridere, sei simpatico Conte.
> che palle che sono, hai ragione, devo distrarmi, farò qualcosa per conto mio, mi prenderò un giorno di ferie e me ne vado a fare un giro al mare e torno la sera.


Brava, esci, vedi gente, la vita non è solo....lui.
Sono felice, tanto, di farti ridere...
Ridere è molto importante, specie nelle avversità eh?
Ehi...la voglia di fumare non passa eh?


----------



## margherita (15 Dicembre 2010)

sì, è vero, la vita non è solo lui.
 mi staccherò da lui, cercherò di indirizzare il mio interesse e il mio amare  a qualcosa di diverso da lui. incomincio da domani. mi sono proprio scocciata di questi pensieri. voglio staccarmi, buttare via questo vestito di dolore.
ce la farò, anche se so che questa volta il rischio è che sarà lui a perdermi. forse, anche se continuo ad  essere sua moglie, mi ha già perso.
buona notte Conte


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sì, è vero, la vita non è solo lui.
> mi staccherò da lui, cercherò di indirizzare il mio interesse e il mio amare  a qualcosa di diverso da lui. incomincio da domani. mi sono proprio scocciata di questi pensieri. voglio staccarmi, buttare via questo vestito di dolore.
> ce la farò, anche se so che questa volta il rischio è che sarà lui a perdermi. forse, anche se continuo ad  essere sua moglie, mi ha già perso.
> buona notte Conte


Sono rischi che lui deve correre eh?
Cioè lui faccia i suoi passi eh?
Ho riletto la tua storia, quelle non sono robe da poco eh?
Ma insomma se tu la metti....come dire...bontà mia se sei ancora in questa casa...le cose insomma...
Comunque dai forza...
Ciao


----------



## cleo81 (16 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sì, è vero, la vita non è solo lui.
> * mi staccherò da lui, cercherò di indirizzare il mio interesse e il mio amare  a qualcosa di diverso da lui. *incomincio da domani. mi sono proprio scocciata di questi pensieri. voglio staccarmi, buttare via questo vestito di dolore.
> ce la farò, anche se so che questa volta il rischio è che sarà lui a perdermi. forse, anche se continuo ad  essere sua moglie, mi ha già perso.
> buona notte Conte


Che ne dici di partire da te? 
Rendi te stessa oggetto del tuo amore... il resto verrà da sè.

E non da domani... da oggi!


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ne abbiamo già parlato una infinità di volte. lui conosce i miei stati d'animo, gli ho sempre manifestato i miei sentimenti altalenanti, gli ho detto che gli voglio bene, così come non gli risparmio di dirgli che ci sono momenti che provo un odio sconfinato contro di lui. a volte soffro così tanto che mi alzo dal letto e vado a dormire sul divano pur di non averlo vicino, con un lacerante desiderio di distruggerlo, cancellarlo dalla mia vita.
> lui mi guarda impotente e mi dice "non so più cosa fare... è stato un errore...". delle sue motivazioni sul perchè lo ha fatto non so di che cosa farmene, non sono servite a togliermi il dolore, cosa mi serve sentirmi dire "ero fuori di testa, non ragionavo, ho sbagliato..."
> lui si gode la casa, il camino acceso, il figlio, la moglie che lo ha accolto, la famiglia salvata e "non capisco perchè io soffro ancora"
> io mi porto un masso di cento tonellate e mi sono rotta le palle di volergli bene e di soffrire. quello che lui chiama errore per me è un macigno.non voglio più portarlo. dove lo butto?



Cara Margheritina, io ti capisco benissimo però tu hai le tue colpe. Cosa dovrebbe fare di più tuo marito? Io ti dico solo che mia moglie non ha mai voluto parlare del suo tradimento con me al di fuori della terapia di coppia. Almeno il tuo lui ti ha chiesto scusa, si interessa del come stai. O lo lasci o lo perdoni... davvero basta. Poi gli sbalzi di umori sono umani, li ho pure io. E non ce ne libereremo mai temo.


----------



## Sabina (16 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ne abbiamo già parlato una infinità di volte. lui conosce i miei stati d'animo, gli ho sempre manifestato i miei sentimenti altalenanti, gli ho detto che gli voglio bene, così come non gli risparmio di dirgli che ci sono momenti che provo un odio sconfinato contro di lui. a volte soffro così tanto che mi alzo dal letto e vado a dormire sul divano pur di non averlo vicino, con un lacerante desiderio di distruggerlo, cancellarlo dalla mia vita.
> lui mi guarda impotente e mi dice "non so più cosa fare... è stato un errore...". delle sue motivazioni sul perchè lo ha fatto non so di che cosa farmene, non sono servite a togliermi il dolore, cosa mi serve sentirmi dire "ero fuori di testa, non ragionavo, ho sbagliato..."
> lui si gode la casa, il camino acceso, il figlio, la moglie che lo ha accolto, la famiglia salvata e "non capisco perchè io soffro ancora"
> io mi porto un masso di cento tonellate e mi sono rotta le palle di volergli bene e di soffrire. quello che lui chiama errore per me è un macigno.non voglio più portarlo. dove lo butto?


Appoggio gli altri. Non puoi continuare così', devi pensare a te stessa. Qualcosa di nuovo, magari che avresti sempre voluto fare, del tempo per te stessa, da sola o con le amiche o amici, amicizie nuove. Ti assicuro che si riesce a fare anche con i figli.
E se in questo percorso sentirai che con lui e' sempre così', forse dovresti pensare ad una separazione. Ed una separazione di prova? Così avresti modo di capire se lui ti manca, se lo ami ancora.


----------



## Anna A (16 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> forse se non gli volessi bene, se cessassi di volergli bene cesserei anche di soffrire. se riuscissi a recidere il legame affettivo che ho con lui, reciderei anche la sofferenza. proverò a staccarmi da lui emotivamente. ci riuscirò? ci si riesce?
> certo che continuo a vivere con lui, ce l'ho sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni.
> eppure se incominciassi a vederlo sotto occhi diversi, se accettassi il fatto che mi ha fatto del male, che è un puro e semplice stronzo, incomincerei a smetterla di volergli bene- al di là di tutte le giustificazioni che si cerca di trovare in queste cose, ai bla bla psicologici di cui alla fin fine non me ne frega un bel niente di fronte al dolore enorme che mi ha provocato.
> Ma perchè devo continuare a soffrire? perchè devo continuare a volergli bene? dove sta scritto?
> ...


non devi smettere di voler bene a lui, anche perché non ci riusciresti... nemmeno facendoti violenza..almeno per il momento.
quello che puoi fare è cambiare tu e per farlo devi solo fare un piccolo gesto diverso ogni giorno...


----------



## margherita (16 Dicembre 2010)

oggi sono stata proprio bene. ho lavorato concentrata, mettendo amore in quello che facevo. le ore sono passate veloci, completamente assorbita nel presente, nelle azioni, nelle cose che dicevo. ho amato quello che facevo e non mi sono posta il problema se lui mi ama. che conquista, che giornata piena. sono tornata a casa con ancora in sapore di aver vissuto la mia giornata, solo mia, senza l'intrusione del tradimento e del rancore. ora sono stanca, della stanchezza di chi ha prodotto qualcosa. mi bevo un bicchiere di lambrusco, fumo una sigaretta sul terrazzo, pestando i piedi per il freddo, pensando che domani è un altro giorno da dedicare a quello che la vita mi propone
grazie a voi, che mi ascoltate quando sfogo il mio dolore e mi leggete e mi rispondete, ognuno con una risposta diversa, ma ogni risposta importante, proprio per il fatto di avermi prestato ascolto. grazie


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> oggi sono stata proprio bene. ho lavorato concentrata, mettendo amore in quello che facevo. le ore sono passate veloci, completamente assorbita nel presente, nelle azioni, nelle cose che dicevo. ho amato quello che facevo e non mi sono posta il problema se lui mi ama. che conquista, che giornata piena. sono tornata a casa con ancora in sapore di aver vissuto la mia giornata, solo mia, senza l'intrusione del tradimento e del rancore. ora sono stanca, della stanchezza di chi ha prodotto qualcosa. mi bevo un bicchiere di lambrusco, fumo una sigaretta sul terrazzo, pestando i piedi per il freddo, pensando che domani è un altro giorno da dedicare a quello che la vita mi propone
> grazie a voi, che mi ascoltate quando sfogo il mio dolore e mi leggete e mi rispondete, ognuno con una risposta diversa, ma ogni risposta importante, proprio per il fatto di avermi prestato ascolto. grazie


La sigarettaaaaaaaaa.....
Sai la tua giornata è stata molto simile alla mia, niente sigaretta...ma per il resto...anch'io ho lavorato concentrato, ho messo molto amore in tutto ciò che ho fatto, le ore sono passate veloci, sono stato assorbito nelle azioni...ecc.....e in effetti sono molto stanco e rilassato....:up::up::up::up:


----------



## margherita (18 Dicembre 2010)

mi osservo. quando sono fuori casa, lontano da lui, riesco ad essere me stessa, riesco anche a divertirmi, a impegnarmi nelle cose che faccio, l'esperienza sconvolgente che ho vissuto mi sembra una cosa appartenuta a un'altra persona, una cosa che non mi riguarda.
ma quando torno a casa e lo vedo, mi torna in mente tutto e non sono più felice con me stessa. entro in casa e mi verrebbe il gesto di andargli incontro e dargli un bacio, ma subito mi spengo, mi viene in mente che è la causa del mio dolore e vado in un'altra stanza per non vederlo. poi preparo la cena e faccio finta che tutto sia normale, che vada tutto bene. lui non si accorge di niente, di come in realtà vivo la sua presenza. Stamani è andato a fare un giro in montagna con gli amici e torna nel pomeriggio.
la sua mancanza non la sento, guardo le sue scarpe e i vestiti che si è cambiato e mi domando di chi sono. è come se fosse assente una persona che in realtà non c'è più, che non esiste.
mi sembra di vivere uno sdoppiamento, su due piani di realtà differenti, o meglio, su un piano che è reale e un altro che è fittizio. ma quale è il reale?
che devo fare? tornare da uno psichiatra? andare a farmi benedire?

e poi mi rendo conto che con il tradimento si instaura un grande squilibrio nella coppia, o almeno, così mi sembra. per tenere in piedi il rapporto il peso di superare l'accaduto mi sembra di portarlo io,  sproporzionato rispetto a quanto - suppongo - porti lui. cosa rimane nella mente di chi ha tradito? che cosa deve far "quadrare" nella propria anima? vive dei conflitti? vive delle contraddizioni? non lo so, lui non ne parla mai e ho smesso da tempo di fargli domande perchè per lui è roba passata


----------



## Amoremio (18 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> mi osservo. quando sono fuori casa, lontano da lui, riesco ad essere me stessa, riesco anche a divertirmi, a impegnarmi nelle cose che faccio, l'esperienza sconvolgente che ho vissuto mi sembra una cosa appartenuta a un'altra persona, una cosa che non mi riguarda.
> ma quando torno a casa e lo vedo, mi torna in mente tutto e non sono più felice con me stessa. entro in casa e mi verrebbe il gesto di andargli incontro e dargli un bacio, ma subito mi spengo, mi viene in mente che è la causa del mio dolore e vado in un'altra stanza per non vederlo. poi preparo la cena e faccio finta che tutto sia normale, che vada tutto bene. lui non si accorge di niente, di come in realtà vivo la sua presenza. Stamani è andato a fare un giro in montagna con gli amici e torna nel pomeriggio.
> la sua mancanza non la sento, guardo le sue scarpe e i vestiti che si è cambiato e mi domando di chi sono. è come se fosse assente una persona che in realtà non c'è più, che non esiste.
> mi sembra di vivere uno sdoppiamento, su due piani di realtà differenti, o meglio, su un piano che è reale e un altro che è fittizio. ma quale è il reale?
> ...


 
ieri (credo) Chiara ha detto a una nuova utente una cosa di cui ti do la mia personale, vissuta interpretazione

lascia libero il tuo dolore
ascoltalo,
parlaci 

è passato più di un anno dal tradimento di tuo marito
non è un tempo sufficiente per guarire
ma tu sembri cristallizzata nell'incertezza
come se avessi, a suo tempo, deciso che stare con lui era la cosa giusta da fare e non ti fossi consentita alternative
unica strada. punto. stop
e dopo sono uscite fuori le schegge impazzite del dubbio

è normale che il tradito abbia bisogno di star solo con i suoi pensieri 
ma da questo post sembra che tu aneli l'assenza di lui come una vacanza da una realtà che, a livello profondo, non vuoi

il tuo cervello ti sta dicendo che non hai bisogno di lui, stai bene senza di lui, stai meglio ...
magari lo fa proprio perchè consentirti di scegliere lui in piena libertà
(o magari il contrario)

può essere che tu non abbia superato il tradimento
o che istintivamente, al di là delle apparenze, lui non ti convinca
o che tu non abbia più amore 
o che ne abbia talmente tanto da essere stravolta dalla possibilità di essere ancora ferita
o che ci sia qualcosa di cui hai bisogno e che non è ancora successa o non è stata detta
o ...
o ...

lascia fluire il dolore, quando sei sola
lasciati avvolgere e condurre
non chiuderlo fuori dalla porta limitandoti ad osservare dalla finestra le increspature periferiche che produce 

senti cosa ti dice 
guarda dove ti porta
e poi
aprici un contraddittorio
offrigli delle alternative


----------



## Amoremio (18 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ............
> 
> e poi mi rendo conto che con il tradimento si instaura un grande squilibrio nella coppia, o almeno, così mi sembra. per tenere in piedi il rapporto il peso di superare l'accaduto mi sembra di portarlo io, sproporzionato rispetto a quanto - suppongo - porti lui. cosa rimane nella mente di chi ha tradito? che cosa deve far "quadrare" nella propria anima? vive dei conflitti? vive delle contraddizioni? non lo so, lui non ne parla mai e ho smesso da tempo di fargli domande perchè per lui è roba passata


anche qui ti do una risposta assolutamente personale

da quel che racconti di tuo marito si potrebbe pensare che nella sua mente ci sia delusione di sè stesso, rammarico, pentimento, forse stupore e anche paura
che cosa deve far "quadrare" nella propria anima? tante cose, in certo qual modo tuo marito potrebbe trovarsi nella tua stessa situazione: vive con una persona che l'ha tradito e quella persona è ...lui stesso
vive dei conflitti? vive delle contraddizioni? penso di sì
non ne parla magari proprio perchè vorrebbe dimenticarla
forse il fatto che tu non abbia eccessivamente infierito su di lui, lo ha fatto stare ancora peggio con sè stesso

forse, eh?

ma più di come sta realmente lui
è importante come stai realmente tu
come tu percepisci lui e l'effetto che questa percezione ha su di te


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> mi osservo. quando sono fuori casa, lontano da lui, riesco ad essere me stessa, riesco anche a divertirmi, a impegnarmi nelle cose che faccio, l'esperienza sconvolgente che ho vissuto mi sembra una cosa appartenuta a un'altra persona, una cosa che non mi riguarda.
> ma quando torno a casa e lo vedo, mi torna in mente tutto e non sono più felice con me stessa. entro in casa e mi verrebbe il gesto di andargli incontro e dargli un bacio, ma subito mi spengo, mi viene in mente che è la causa del mio dolore e vado in un'altra stanza per non vederlo. poi preparo la cena e faccio finta che tutto sia normale, che vada tutto bene. lui non si accorge di niente, di come in realtà vivo la sua presenza. Stamani è andato a fare un giro in montagna con gli amici e torna nel pomeriggio.
> la sua mancanza non la sento, guardo le sue scarpe e i vestiti che si è cambiato e mi domando di chi sono. è come se fosse assente una persona che in realtà non c'è più, che non esiste.
> mi sembra di vivere uno sdoppiamento, su due piani di realtà differenti, o meglio, su un piano che è reale e un altro che è fittizio. ma quale è il reale?
> ...


Hai solo creduto ad una cosa che non esiste.
Ci hai sbattuto la faccia.
nn sai che pesci pigliare.
Certo per lui è roba passata.
Altrimenti non sarebbe lì con te.
Pensaci.


----------



## margherita (18 Dicembre 2010)

ciao Conte, volevo scusarmi con te per aver parlato di sigarette l'altra sera, non avevo capito che stavi smettendo di fumare. Mi spiace, davvero. Fumare è una gran schifezza, io fumo e invidio chi almeno tenta di non fumare più.
e poi grazie che rispondi ai miei post pallosi, quando li rileggo mi viene una noia mortale. sei un amico

ciao Amoremio, che dire?
 le tue risposte sono sempre come le ali di un angelo che spargono acqua fresca su un deserto che brucia
immagino che tu abbia sofferto molto (non so se hai raccontato la tua storia, mi piacerebbe leggerla). forse sei guarita, forse no. comunque il dolore passato ti ha dato una grande capacità, quella di lenire e illuminare con la speranza il dolore degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao Conte, volevo scusarmi con te per aver parlato di sigarette l'altra sera, non avevo capito che stavi smettendo di fumare. Mi spiace, davvero. Fumare è una gran schifezza, io fumo e invidio chi almeno tenta di non fumare più.
> e poi grazie che rispondi ai miei post pallosi, quando li rileggo mi viene una noia mortale. sei un amico
> 
> ciao Amoremio, che dire?
> ...


Ma no dai i tuoi post non sono pallosi, dai è che nel mio piccolo e non ho certo palle io, il maialmondo, di andare in confessionale a raccontare tutti i miei dispiaceri d'amore, e ho tutto l'interesse di apparire un gaudioso. Fidati comunque che c'è stato chi leggendomi tra le righe, ha scovato i dolori del vecchio Pincer!
Ma dato che ultimamente mi sto dando alle sagrette...voglio dirti...metti via i dolcetti, in belle scatoline, non sai mai chi puoi incontrare eh?
Insomma io penso che se tu riesci a fare colpo su di lui, lui si dirà che scemo che sono stato ad andare a perdermi dietro alle gonnelline di un'altra...e se ci tiene a te, farà di tutto per piacere a te, di tutto.
Se lui fa degli sforzi, tu valorizzali, e non filtrarli tutti alla luce di quanto ti è accaduto.
Insomma Margherita, se tu ti senti "libera da lui" dentro te stessa, puoi concederti a buon diritto di tutto e di più.
Magari un giorno ti svegli e ti dici, ma che stupida che sono stata a soffrire così tanto, dando importanza ad una tizia che si è intromessa nel mio rapporto con lui. Lui oggi è con me, non con lei. 
Pensa a quelle che si incazzano, lo mettono alle strette e dicono: scegli o me o lei. E lui sceglie lei. Lì si ti crolla il mondo in testa.
Lascia che lui stia vicino a te, solo perchè gli piace, solo perchè lo desidera, e non perchè si sente in obbligo di farlo, in nome di un patto sancito.
Fidati, è molto più interessante come prospettiva eh?


----------



## margherita (18 Dicembre 2010)

Conte, mi fa piacere che tu mi rispondi, perchè sei un uomo e di psicologia maschile forse te ne intendi di più che una donna.
 voglio credere che quello che dici sia vero. 
forse è l'atteggiamento giusto quello che mi suggerisci. 
forse gli uomini hanno una psicologia meno complicata di quanto noi donne ci immaginiamo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Conte, mi fa piacere che tu mi rispondi, perchè sei un uomo e di psicologia maschile forse te ne intendi di più che una donna.
> voglio credere che quello che dici sia vero.
> forse è l'atteggiamento giusto quello che mi suggerisci.
> forse gli uomini hanno una psicologia meno complicata di quanto noi donne ci immaginiamo.


Fidati infinitamente meno complicata.
CI mettiamo nei guai, solo quando una tenta di entrare nel nostro cervello, esordendo, tu ora bel maschietto, pensarai con la mia testa e non con la tua.
E io dico...ok, ma sarà devastante per te.
Infatti, buon conte non mente.
Noi alle volte siamo in panico.
Ti guardiamo e ci domandiamo: " Cos'ha adesso? XD? Cos'ha?"
Ma a nostra discolpa posso dirti che..ehm...noi finiamo a letto con una, ma non sappiamo proprio bene come, sia potuto accadere...lo viviamo come una sorta di miracolo!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Dicembre 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ...........
> ciao Amoremio, che dire?
> le tue risposte sono sempre *come le ali di un angelo che spargono acqua fresca su un deserto che brucia*
> immagino che tu abbia sofferto molto (non so se hai raccontato la tua storia, mi piacerebbe leggerla). forse sei guarita, forse no. comunque il dolore passato ti ha dato una grande capacità, quella di lenire e illuminare con la speranza il dolore degli altri.


che bella cosa che mi hai detto!
grazie, davvero

sì, ho sofferto come un cane
come molti qui dentro, non solo traditi
la mia storia era nel vecchio forum

e sì, sono guarita
e sono felice (un po' di paura nel dirlo)

per arrivarci non mi son risparmiata nulla
qualunque cosa ti venga in mente, che sia una vera stronzata l'ho fatta o quantomeno seriamente valutata
quando ho pensato di essermi fatta sconti son tornata indietro e li ho ricontrattati

sono scesa all'inferno e l'ho esplorato ben bene e molto a lungo
se è possibile, ho scavato ancora un po'
poi sono risalita
e ho cominciato ad arredare il mio angolo di paradiso
in cui anche le ombre hanno una loro funzione

e se c'è un suggerimento che posso ritenere veramente importante, quello è:
sii te stessa 
senza compromessi
neanche quelli precedenti alla bufera del tradimento, se ce n'erano
agisci come ti è realmente proprio e congeniale anche quando pensi che tutto sarebbe più facile se facessi diversamente
e perdonati per le volte in cui non ti sei piaciuta o per i difetti che ti riconosci


----------

